# Rechner für Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin



## Zaucher (13. Juni 2011)

*Rechner für Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Hallo,

Wie vielleicht der ein oder andere schon mitbekommen hat, werd ich mein noch laufendes Projekt bald bzw. in den nächsten Monaten
beenden.
Ich habe vor alles zu verkaufen was ich momentan an Hardware und vorallem an Wasserkühlungskomponenten besitze.
Mein nächstes Projekt soll sich nicht um das Thema Extreme Wasserkühlung drehen, sondern um das Thema Extreme Hardware.
Was heißt Extrem?
Nun ja sowas lässt sich wohl schwer definieren. Ich will in Zukunft ein System besitzen, dass sowohl in Benchmarks die Nase 
vorne hat, aber auch in einem andern Thema.
Stichwort Folding@Home und eventuell Bitcoin.
Ich hab mich zu beiden dem Themen informiert und mich dazu entschlossen auch in diese Richtung mein System aufzubauen.
Es soll also ein Gaming, Folding und Bitcoin Monster werden.

Die Frage ist, in wie weit sich diese 3 Faktoren in einen Rechner realisieren lassen!

Mir ist der Thread wichtig um zum einen die verbaute Hardware zu diskutieren, als auch meine Fragen zu beantworten.
Deshalb kann es sein dass der Thread mehr Seiten als normal aufweißen wird.

Ich hab ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung wie es später aussehen soll. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir da helfen.
Ich blicke dabei in Richtung SR-2.
Lassen sich bei F@H mehr als 4 Grafikkarten einbinden? Bei Bitcoin ist das ja von Vorteil. 
Ich wäre um jegliche Beispielkonfig dankbar.

Behalten an meiner momentanen Hardware werde ich:

-1x Silverstone Strider 1500W
-1x Corsair HX 1000W
-12 GB Corsair Dominator GT
-eventuell 2x EVGA GTX 480?

Was ich also brauche:

-Mainboard
-GPU`s
-CPU
-SSD
-Festplatte
-Gehäuse

Ich bin über jeden Kommentar dankbar. Wie auch in meinem Projekt will ich hier kein Geflame wie Sinnlos so ein Sys ist.

Ich Danke schonmal im vorraus.


Stand vom 24. Juli:

Hardware:

Rechner für Bitcoin | Geizhals.at EU 

Wakü:

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/2900d7d4d30fe5820033e13f494d2da0


----------



## Softy (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

In diesem Preissegment bin ich nicht so fit  ich schlage einfach mal was vor, um in Benchmarks ganz vorne mit dabei zu sein, brauchst Du fast schon 4x GTX580 :

CPU: Intel Core i7-990X Extreme Edition, 6x 3.46GHz, boxed
Board: EVGA X58 SLI Classified 4-Way SLI, X58
Graka: 4x EVGA GeForce GTX 580 Superclocked, 1.5GB GDDR5
SSD: Crucial m4 SSD 256GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s
HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)
Gehäuse: Cubitek XL-Tank oder SilverStone Temjin TJ11 schwarz mit Sichtfenster

So als Diskussionsbasis^^

Soll das Ganze luft- oder wassergekühlt werden? Wäre es nicht sinnvoll, auf den Sockel 2011 oder den AMD Bulldozer zu warten? Der Sockel 1366 ist so gut wie tot 

Grüße


----------



## Zaucher (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Danke Softy für die Zusammenstellung. Ich werde am Anfang erst mal nur auf Luftkühlung setzen. Von Wakü hab ich erst einmal genug. Sockel 2011 soll wann erscheinen? AMD Bulldozer ist erstmal nichts für mich. Nein ich bin kein Nvidia Fanboy.
Für F@H und Bitcoin brauch ich massig GPU Power. Die Frage welche mir in den Kopf kam. Lassen sich in F@H mehr als 4 Grafikkarten mit einbinden? Bei Bitcoin funktioniert das auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Softy (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Der Sockel 2011 soll afaik Ende des Jahres oder 1. Quartal 2012 kommen. Ob das mit mehr als 4 Graka's geht:


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Bei F@H kannst du so viele GPUs einbinden, wie du auf dem Brett verbauen kannst, da du jeder GPU einem Client zuweisen kannst.
Wenn du sowas machen willst, solltest du auf den Sockel 2011 warten, der ist dafür eher geeignet.
Die Kosten scheinen ja eh nebensächlich zu sein.


----------



## habinho (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Wie wärs mit einem Dual-Sockel-Xeon-System 

CPU: 2x Intel Xeon DP E5620, 4x 2.40GHz, Sockel-1366, boxed (BX80614E5620) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland 2x ~300
Mainboard: EVGA Classified SR-2 mit ECP, i5520 (dual Sockel-1366, triple PC3-10667R reg ECC DDR3) (270-WS-W555-ER) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland ~530
... @ Softy

Fürs f@h bringt eine SSD btw keinen Vorteil, sie darf aber in so einem System natürlich nicht fehlen ^^
Vllt kann man als CPUs sogar 2xHexacore nehmen  (vorausgesetzt die f@h unterstützt das ganze)


----------



## Zaucher (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Ende des Jahres ist mir zu spät. Für F@H sind doch 2 Xenons besser als der kommende Sockel 2011?
Auf PCIe 3.0 kann ich verzichten.
Dass die Kosten nebensächlich sind würd ich nicht behaupten. Ich verkaufe nur mein jetztiges System und investier in einen neuen.

@habinho: Jop die Richtung gefällt mir schon sehr gut


----------



## habinho (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Was man vllt noch wahnsinniges überlegen könnte ist, ob man die 7 PCIe 16X Slots des Evga SR-2 nicht mit Single-Slot-Karten füllt?

7 x PowerColor Radeon HD 6850 Single Slot, 1GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (AX6850 1GBD5-I2DH) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland @ 7 x ~150

Würde das Vorteile gegenüber 4 x GTX 580 bringen? Ich frag nur in den Raum


----------



## fac3l3ss (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



habinho schrieb:


> Was man vllt noch wahnsinniges überlegen könnte ist, ob man die 7 PCIe 16X Slots des Evga SR-2 nicht mit Single-Slot-Karten füllt?
> 
> 7 x PowerColor Radeon HD 6850 Single Slot, 1GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (AX6850 1GBD5-I2DH) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland @ 7 x ~150
> 
> Würde das Vorteile gegenüber 4 x GTX 580 bringen? Ich frag nur in den Raum


 1. AMD/ATi GraKas sind im F@H schlecht!
2. Wenn, dann schon WaKü-Singleslot-GTX-580er
3. Ich bin mir sehr unsicher, das das geht, mit mehr als 4 GPUs 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## habinho (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Ich glaub das geht, laut Wikipedia unterstützt CrossFireX max. 4 GPUs. Wäre aber mal geil


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



Zaucher schrieb:


> Ende des Jahres ist mir zu spät. Für F@H sind doch 2 Xenons besser als der kommende Sockel 2011?


 
Nein, wie kommst du darauf?
Für Sockel 2011 wird es Quad Sockel Bretter geben, da kannst du dann 4 Xeons draufbauen.



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> 3. Ich bin mir sehr unsicher, das das geht, mit mehr als 4 GPUs



Das geht schon, jeder GPU einen Client zuweisen, dann arbeiten sie unabhängig voneinander.
Aber wer baut sich mehr als 4 GPUs drauf und wo sollen die hin und welches Netzteil braucht man?


----------



## habinho (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber wer baut sich mehr als 4 GPUs drauf und wo sollen die hin und welches Netzteil braucht man?



Die Rede war ja von Single-Slot-Karten 
Jetzt mal im ernst und rein theoretisch: Würde das mehr Leistung bringen?


----------



## fac3l3ss (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> [...]
> Das geht schon, jeder GPU einen Client zuweisen, dann arbeiten sie unabhängig voneinander.
> Aber wer baut sich mehr als 4 GPUs drauf und wo sollen die hin und welches Netzteil braucht man?


 Nö, die Frage ist "Wieviele Netzteile braucht man?" 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



habinho schrieb:


> Die Rede war ja von Single-Slot-Karten
> Jetzt mal im ernst und rein theoretisch: Würde das mehr Leistung bringen?


 
Single Slot Karten müssen mit Strom versorgt werden. 

Keine Ahnung, was besser ist, ein Quad SLI System oder vier GPUs einzeln nutzen.


----------



## Zaucher (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

@Quant: ok....das hab ich nicht gewusst mit den Quad Brettern....

Ich hab vor kurzem ein Silverstone Gehäuse gesehen mit 4x 480er und 2x 580er. In diese Richtung hab ich mich mal orientiert. In Bitcoin, F@H und Gaming ist GPU Power wichtig. Netzteile hab ich 2 Stück...1x 1500W Strider und 1x 1000W Corsair. Die Überlegung ist also wirklich ein System zu bauen, welches extrem viel GPU Power hat.
Die Frage ist natürlich welches Case kann es mit 6 bzw. 7 Karten aufnehmen.


----------



## Softy (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Meinst Du das hier? SilverStone Temjin TJ11 schwarz mit Sichtfenster


----------



## Zaucher (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Ne....Ich hab es wieder gefunden...

Dieser Artikel war es klick mich. Leider ist das Gehäuse noch in der Entwicklungsphase.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Da ist es schon fast sinnvoller zwei Rechner zu bauen, die dann das gleiche machen.


----------



## ACDSee (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Ich würde bei maximaler Power folgendes tun:
*
*Board: EVGA Classified SR-2 (Super Record 2) (7*PCI-E X16)
CPU: 2* Xeon X5690
Graka: 7*EVGA GeForce GTX 580 FTW Hydro Copper 2 (Single-Slot)
Gahäuse... TJ11

Netzteil: 2500W sollten reichen.


----------



## Zaucher (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

@quantenslipstream: 2 PC`s kommen nicht in Frage. Wenn dann alles in einem.

@ACDSee: Da brauch ich ja 2 Moras für. Ich wollte eig. kein System mit Wasserkühlung aufbauen. Gibt es nicht eine Lösung wie bei dem oben gezeigten Tj 12. Da ist ja zwischen den Karten massig Platz. Das alles wurde anscheinend mit PCIe-Riser-Kabel verwirklicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



Zaucher schrieb:


> @quantenslipstream: 2 PC`s kommen nicht in Frage. Wenn dann alles in einem.


 
Dann musst du halt das nehmen, was es jetzt gibt und nicht hoffen, dass ein Gehäuse irgendwann mal rauskommt.

Außerdem ist das Board die Grenze, nimmst du luftgekühlte GraKas, sind das Minimum Dual Slot und da kannst du dann nur 4 Stück von verbauen, mehr geht bei heutigen Boards nicht.


----------



## localhost (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Leider minen Nvidia Grafikkarten viel weniger/schlechter als Radeon Grafikkarten


----------



## Zaucher (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Außerdem ist das Board die Grenze, nimmst du luftgekühlte GraKas, sind das Minimum Dual Slot und da kannst du dann nur 4 Stück von verbauen, mehr geht bei heutigen Boards nicht.


 
Das im Tj geizeigte ist auch nur ein Asus SC...wieso sollte dann mit Luftgekühlten Dual-Slot Grafikkarten nicht mehr als 4 realisierbar sein. Scheitert es letzten endes am Gehäuse oder wie?

@localhost: Ja da geb ich dir Recht....leider ist das so


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Was für ein Brett ist das genau?
Jedenfalls kein Desktop Brett, denn ich kenne keins, das mehr als 4 Dual Slot Karten Platz bietet.


----------



## Zaucher (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Es ist ein ASUS "P6T7 WS SuperComputer...es würden ja sogar 7 Grafikkarten drauf passen, allerdings nur bei Verwendung von Single Slot Grakas. Es ist also möglich mehr als 4 Grafikkarten auf ein Brett alla Sr2 oder eben Asus SC mit Dual Slot Karten zu verbauen. Die Frage ist nur welches Gehäuse und vorallem wie das möglich ist....


----------



## habinho (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Es ist dieses hier und es schein tatsächlich zu gehen:

ASUS P6T7 WS SuperComputer, X58 (triple PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIB8Z0-G0EAY00Z) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



Zaucher schrieb:


> Es ist ein ASUS "P6T7 WS SuperComputer...es würden ja sogar 7 Grafikkarten drauf passen, allerdings nur bei Verwendung von Single Slot Grakas. Es ist also möglich mehr als 4 Grafikkarten auf ein Brett alla Sr2 oder eben Asus SC mit Dual Slot Karten zu verbauen. Die Frage ist nur welches Gehäuse und vorallem wie das möglich ist....


 
Ja, aber es passen nicht mehr als 4 Dual Slot Karten drauf und wenn du starke Karten mit Single Slot haben willst, musst du Wasserkühlung nehmen.



habinho schrieb:


> Es ist dieses hier und es schein tatsächlich zu gehen:
> 
> ASUS P6T7 WS SuperComputer, X58 (triple PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIB8Z0-G0EAY00Z) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland



Aber eben nicht mehr als 4 Dual Slot Karten.


----------



## habinho (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

@Zaucher: entweder 4 Dual-Slot-Karten oder WaKü.

Aber ich kann sehr sehr gut verstehen, wenn du keine WaKü möchtest, ich hab dein gesamtes Tagebuch gelesen


----------



## Zaucher (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

@quantenslipstream: Lies doch einfach mal den Artikel des Tj 12. Das was du hier schreibst entspricht nicht  der Wahrheit. Fakt ist, dass es möglich ist bis zu 6 Dual-Slot Grafikkarten einzubauen. Der Trick dabei ist anscheinend nicht direkt den PCIe Slot zu verwenden, sondern es über ein PCIe-Riser-Kabel zu verwirklichen.

@habinho: Hehe...ja nach dem Projekt hab ich erst einmal genung von Wakü. Hat mich schon sehr viele Nerven gekostet.


----------



## Lan_Party (14. Juni 2011)

Zaucher schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage ist nur welches Gehäuse und vorallem wie das möglich ist....


Spontan fällt mir da MountianMods ein. Die bauen dir ein Gehäuse nach deinen Vorstellungen.


----------



## oGuzee (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Sry wenn ich euer Brainstorming mit meiner Noobdasein störe aber was ist F@H und Bitcoin..

Links die es ausführlich für Noobis erlklären es aus..


----------



## Zaucher (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Kurz gesagt:

F@H: Das Falten von Proteinen...Hier kannst du es nachlesen.
Bitcoin: GPU Leitsung zu Geld machen ...Kannst du ebenfalls Hier nachlesen.

@Lan_Party: Stimmt das wäre eine Option. Aber zuerst sollte man wissen, wie sowas genau funktioniert um z.B. 6x GTX 580 oder gar 6x 590 zu betreiben.


----------



## Lan_Party (14. Juni 2011)

Dazu gab es ein Video bzw. wurden 6 oder 8 Gtx 580er glaube ich in einem Case betrieben. Das müsste man googlen oder einen der Pcgh Team Member fragen ich denke mal die wissen mehr.


----------



## Zaucher (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Ich hab mal ein Video gefunden. Da sieht man die Überbrückung ein wenig. Das Problem ist......man bräuchte ein Case mit 19 PCI Blenden...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDqM0AavM34


----------



## Lan_Party (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Genau das meinte ich. Aber bei MountainMods könnte man sowas doch auch zsm stellen oder? Oder einfach mal ein CaseCon machen.


----------



## Zaucher (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Casecon erst mal nicht...

MountainMods werd ich mal anschreiben...Little Devil kann mir da vll. auch weiter helfen.
Also wird es wohl funtionieren mehr als 4 Dualkarten einzubauen. Muss ich dann fürs zocken die SLI bzw. Crossfire Bridge dran machen?
Dann hätten wir mal die Grundlegenden Sachen besprochen. Vll. kann sich mal einer vom Folding Team hier melden und offene Fragen beantworten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Da sind 6 Grafikkarten drauf, also musst du ein Brett haben, das 12 PCIe 16x Slots hat, das gibts aber nicht.


----------



## Resax (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

ich hab mal ne frage.
sind nicht amd grakas für bitcoin viel besser als grakas von nvidea?


----------



## Zaucher (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

@Quantenslipstream: Kannst du es nicht verstehen oder wills du es nicht? Lies dir doch *einmal* den Artikel zum Tj 12 durch. Das Brett ist ein Asus WS Supercomputer. Die Grakas sind 4x 480er und 2x 580er. Realisiert wurde das ganze durch Riser Kabel, welche es ermöglichen die PCIe Slots zu verlängern. Das heißt im Endeffekt...die Karten wurden nicht in dem normalen Slot gesteckt, sondern in das Riser Kabel. Dieses Kabel ist flexibel, welches es ermöglich die Karten nach links leicht versetzt anzuordnen. Somit kann man jeden PCI Slot verwenden..._*auch*_ mit Dual Slot Karten.

@Resax: Ja für Bitcoin sind ATI Karten bei weitem besser...


----------



## habinho (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

aalso, noch mal zurück zu WaKü 

Du müsstest eigentlich noch mehr als genug Material zu Hause haben, um problemlos eine WaKü aufzubauen, auch wenn du erstmal genug davon hast.
Dann kannst du auch ruhig Single-Slot-Karten mit WaKü dranschließen und somit eine ernome GPU-Power erzeugen.


----------



## Lan_Party (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Erstmal sollte er das Geld dafür auftreiben, da sowas extrem teuer ist, dazu kommt MountianMods die auch viel für Ihre arbeit nehmen.


----------



## Zaucher (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

@habinho: Waküzeug hab ich wirklick viel daheim, aber mir reicht es, glaub mir . Ich will das ganze erst einmal Luftgekühlt betreiben. Später dann, wenn ich mal wieder Bock auf ne Wakü hab, kann ich das immer noch machen.

@Lan_Party: Der Verkauf des noch laufenden Projektes, wirft mehr als genug Geld ab, um sowas durch zu ziehen. Wir befinden uns ja hier noch in der Planungsphase.

Es soll also definitiv alles Luftgekühlt werden und die max. verwirklichbare GPU Power erreichen!


----------



## ACDSee (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Kauf dir doch ein billiges Asgard und ein TJ 11. Nun Trennst du den Soltblendenbereich auf der Rückseite des Asgards raus, Drehmelst das Dach des TJ1 etwas auf, setzt die Rückseite von Asgard rein und schon hast du genug slots. Nun brauchst du nur noch 6 Grakas und 6 Kabel zur Verlängerung der PCI-E Stecker.

Ins TJ11 passt das EVGA SR-2 rein. Mit zwei Xeon X5690 hast du auch genug CPU-Power.
Auf einen solchen MOD wäre ich echt gespannt...

Alternative: Silverstone anschreiben, ob du das TJ12 für ne Review bekommst.


----------



## Softy (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Die Idee von ACDSee klingt gut und interessant


----------



## Lan_Party (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Ich habe sehr sehr gute neuigkeiten. Ich habe mal ein bisschen (einige Stunden) geforscht und bin dabei auf einen sehr Informativen Artikel gestoßen. Ich hoffe ich kann dir somit sehr helfen. Hier der Blog dazu. 



			
				PCGH News schrieb:
			
		

> Ein *spezielles BIOS* von Asus war nötig, um diesen PC mit allen Grafikkarten in Gang zu setzen.


----------



## Zaucher (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

@ACDSee: Das wäre natürlich auch eine möglichkeit. Allerdings doch eine sehr große Herrausforderung das Case dann auch optisch noch ansrpechend zu machen. Evga SR-2 ist wohl das beste für die Karten. 

@Lan_Party: Danke fürs Forschen 

Genau an den Artikel kann ich auch noch erinnern. Der bringt mich auf jeden Fall weiter. Scheint ja dieselbe aufmache zu sein wie bei dem Build vom Silverstone Tj 12. Realisiert also auch durch die Riser Kabel. Wird auch in dem Video sehr schön erklährt. Was mich allerdings wundert wie du schon zitiert hast, dass man ein spezielles Bios benötigte, um die Karten zum laufen zu bringen. Für sowas ist doch das Mainboard ausgelegt. Ob das heute immer noch so ist?
Allerdings gefällt mir der Rahmen für die Grakas überhaupt nicht, der geht ja hoch bis zur CPU 

Aber genau sowas stell ich mir vor. Allerdings mit neuerer Hardware und einem Case, dass dafür ausgelegt ist. Der Rahmen sieht nicht so prickelnd aus. Ich halte schon regen email Verkehr mit dem "Erfinder" der Little Devil Gehäuse, welche schon dafür ausgelegt sind für das SR 2, allerdings nicht für 6 Grafikkarten. Krieg auch immer gleich Antworten auf meine Mails. Mal schauen was daraus wird. 

Ich denke die Richung stimmt schon mal


----------



## Lan_Party (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Kein Ding. Ich helfe gerne und bei sowas muss man sich dich erst recht mühe geben. 
Beim FASTRA II wurde auch ein Asus P6T7 WS Supercomputer eingesetzt also muss es wahrscheinlich wieder ein spezielles BIOS sein. Stell doch Kontakt mit dem Bauern des FASTRA II her in Ihrem Blog haben sie auch Kontaktformular.


----------



## p00nage (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Hast du schonma drüber nachgedacht 2x2600k oder so laufen zu lassen? ist aus ppd/watt sicht viel effizienter  Auch wenn man die Kosten von einem SR-2 oder so sieht und was es im endeffekt an ppd macht  Cyrano68 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats hat unter anderem eins laufen


----------



## Zaucher (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

@Lan_Party: Danke, werd ich machen 

@poonage: Meinst du 2 Rechner laufen zu lassen? Wenn ja...ne das werd ich nicht machen.

Ich denke am größten Probleme wird das Case machen. Was schonmal sicher ist, ist dass ich den PC nicht wasserkühlen werde. 
Was meint ihr welche anderen Komponenten wären sinnvoll, wenn wir von einem SR-2 System ausgehen?


----------



## acer86 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

@Zaucher

schönes Projekt was du da vorhast, allerdings würde ich dir momentan von GPU falten abraten, es lohnt sich einfach nicht bei den PPD/Watt Verhältnis, z.b. eine GTX580 macht um die 18000PPD mit OC bei +- 230Watt 
ein i7-970 oder vergleichbarer Xeno cpu macht unter Windows und etwas OC schon 50000PPD+ bei vielleicht 120Watt(nur cpu) 

Wie P00nage schon schreibt wären nach heutiger Hardware, 2 Systeme mit i7-2600k z.b. auf zotac z68 ITX MB´s die bessere wahl die dan unter Linux laufen lassen bringt pro System 50000-55000PPD und pro PC nur 120Watt Stromverbrauch und die Wärme Entwicklung ist sehr gering also auch was für die Sommer Monate.

so ein System mit z68 und i7-2600k kostet um die 480-550Euro (wakü H60 schon mit inbegriffen)


----------



## Zaucher (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

@acer86: Danke für deinen Kommentar. Dann werd ich Kompromisse eingehen müssen. Folding@Home ist natürlich ein Thema, allerdings nicht so groß, dass ich 2 Rechner aufbaue und diese 24/7 laufen lasse. Ich würde das Team hier gerne unterstützen, auch wenn ich nicht all zu viel PPD später bringen werde.
Es soll eben ein PC werden, mit denen alle drei Themen, die ich genannt habe, sehr gut machbar sind. Mehrere Pcs nur für Folding hatte ich nicht vor.

Später kommt noch dazu, dass der Rechner komplexe Bauteile für CAD ohne Probleme darstellen muss.

Ich hätte da so eine Idee:

Hardware:

Mobo: Evga SR 2 mit ECP
CPU: 2x Xeon 5620
Ram: 2x 12 GB Corsair Dominator GT
Graka: 5x...bzw...6x Asus GTX 590...oder 5x...bzw.....6x ATI Radeon 6990
Netzteil: Silverstone Strider 1500W + Corsair HX 1000W
Festplatten: 2x Samsung F3 1000GB
SSD: Crucial C300 128 GB
BR-Laufwerk: Samsung SH-B123L schwarz
PCI-Riser Kabel: PCI-Riser Kabel

Kühlung:

CPU Kühler: 2x Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro C1

Monitor:

Monitor:3x Samsung SyncMaster BX2450


Somit sollte ich denk ich mal alles haben. Was haltet ihr von der Zusammenstellung?
Gibt es noch irgendwelche Verbesserungsvorschläge?


----------



## ACDSee (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Die CPUs sind für Xeon-Verhältnisse relativ günstig, ein guter Kompromiss, 6-Kerner muss ja nicht sein.

4 GTX 590 an das Strider (4*365W = 1.460 W)
2 GTX 590 + CPUs ans HX 1000? (2*365 + 2*80W = 890 W + Rest)

sollte knapp passen, musst halt schauen, wie viel die GTX 590 tatsächlich unter Last ziehen.
Ob das Ganze 24/7 bei OC hällt vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen.

Auf jeden Fall wird es laut.


----------



## Softy (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

SSD würde ich eher eine Crucial m4 128 GB nehmen. Passen denn 2 so große CPU-Kühler überhaupt auf das Board?

Von diesem Monster würde ich gern Bilder sehen  Wird es ein Tagebuch geben?

Grüße


----------



## Zaucher (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



ACDSee schrieb:


> Die CPUs sind für Xeon-Verhältnisse relativ günstig, ein guter Kompromiss, 6-Kerner muss ja nicht sein.



Genau das hab ich mir auch gedacht 



ACDSee schrieb:


> 4 GTX 590 an das Strider (4*365W = 1.460 W)
> 2 GTX 590 + CPUs ans HX 1000? (2*365 + 2*80W = 890 W + Rest)



Hmmm.....scheint in der Tat etwas mager zu sein. Ich mal ein paar Tests gelesen. Die geben eine Leistungsaufnahme von bis zu 450W?! an, was mich jetzt ein wenig stutzig macht. Vielleicht doch zu 2x Silverstone Strider 1500W greifen?




ACDSee schrieb:


> Ob das Ganze 24/7 bei OC hällt vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen.



Ja, da muss ich auch schauen in wie weit sich die Xenons takten lassen und vorallem wie das mit dem Bios läuft.



ACDSee schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall wird es laut.



Das glaub ich auch, aber ich werde erst einmal weg bleiben von einer Wakü.




Softy schrieb:


> SSD würde ich eher eine Crucial m4 128 GB nehmen



Ok....wie sieht es denn in Sachen Raid und SSD aus. Ist sowas zu empfehlen oder eher nicht?



Softy schrieb:


> Passen denn 2 so große CPU-Kühler überhaupt auf das Board?



Ich hab mal ein Bild gesehen, der hatte 2x die Prolimatech Armageddon montiert. Die sind ja glaub ich 160mm breit. Bei ihm passte gerade noch so ein Blatt Papier dazwischen. Die Be Quiet sollten 10mm in der Breite kürzer sein oder?
Welche Lüfter wären zu empfehlen?



Softy schrieb:


> Von diesem Monster würde ich gern Bilder sehen  Wird es ein Tagebuch geben?




Wie sieht es mit den restlichen Komponeten aus? Bei den Monitoren und Laufwerk war ich mir auch nicht ganz sicher.

Tagebuch wird es auf jeden Fall wieder geben. Möchte gerne der Community bei solch einem Projekt teilnehmen lassen.


----------



## Softy (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Wie wäre es mit 2x Intel Xeon UP W3670, 6x 3.20GHz, Sockel-1366, boxed (BX80613W3670) | Geizhals.at Deutschland und stattdessen eine Grafikkarte weniger? Wäre die Leistung damit höher?


----------



## ACDSee (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

24 Threads konta 16... ist schon ein Unterschied, aber wenn du deshalb auf fünf Grafikkarten runter gehen müsstest, kannst du auch auf vier gehen und dir den ganzen Aufwand zwecks Riser-Kabel und Gehäuse sowie BIOS-Pannade sparen.

Wäre sowieso mein Tipp, zwei CPUs + vier Grafikkarten sind doch mehr als genug, aber der Herr will ja was brutal-extravagantes.
Von der reinen Rechenleistung aus betrachtet bringt eine GTX 590 mehr Leistung mehr als zwei CPUs.


----------



## Zaucher (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

@Softy: Der W3670 ist eine gute CPU, läuft aber nicht auf dem SR-2. Bei dem Board werden nur CPUs der Intel Xenon 5500 und 5600 Serie unterstützt.

@ACDSee: Die Riser Kabel sind nicht das Problem, nur das Gehäuse. Da  kann mir aber schon einer helfen denke ich, wenn nicht lässt sich da bestimmt was modden, hast du ja schon was vorgeschlagen bzw. so ein Käfig wie beim Fastra 2 bauen.


----------



## Lan_Party (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Zaucher..wiso kein Asus Supercomputer mehr? Hast du dich in verbindung mit den bauern des FASTRA II gesetzt?


----------



## bingo88 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Da stellst du dir ja nen ordentlichen Brummer zusammen, bin mal echt gespannt! Ich hab zwar auch ne Vorliebe für schnelle PCs (auch wenn mein eigener ne Gurke ist), aber das wär mir persönlich deutlich zu teuer


----------



## Zaucher (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Zaucher..wiso kein Asus Supercomputer mehr? Hast du dich in verbindung mit den bauern des FASTRA II gesetzt?



In Verbindung hab ich mich schon gestzt aber noch keine Antwort bekommen. Das Asus Brett mit einem 990X kostet ungefähr genauso viel wie das Evga Sr 2 und den Xenons. Ich denke da bin ich mit letzteren besser bedient.



bingo88 schrieb:


> Da stellst du dir ja nen ordentlichen Brummer zusammen, bin mal echt gespannt! Ich hab zwar auch ne Vorliebe für schnelle PCs (auch wenn mein eigener ne Gurke ist), aber das wär mir persönlich deutlich zu teuer



Jedem das seine


----------



## bingo88 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



Zaucher schrieb:


> Jedem das seine


 Deswegen guck ich ja jetzt wie's bei dir aussieht


----------



## habinho (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Bei der Leistungsaufnahme musst du aufjedenfall nochmal reinschauen! Bei 2 GTX 590, ich glaube das nennt man bei Dual-GPU-Karten schon Quad-SLI, empfiehlt Nvidia Netzteile jenseits der 1000 Watt Grenze. Ich weiß jetzt natürlich nicht, inwiefern man sich auf Herstellerangaben verlassen sollte.

Hier mal ein Bild, Quelle im Bild:
http://images.ht4u.net/reviews/2011/asus_nvidia_geforce_gtx_590_im_test//quad_sli_certified.pnghttp://images.ht4u.net/reviews/2011/asus_nvidia_geforce_gtx_590_im_test//quad_sli_certified.png

Bei 4 GTX 590 hat man dann schon Octa-SLI


----------



## Zaucher (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



bingo88 schrieb:


> Deswegen guck ich ja jetzt wie's bei dir aussieht



Danke 



habinho schrieb:


> Bei der Leistungsaufnahme musst du aufjedenfall nochmal reinschauen! Bei 2 GTX 590, ich glaube das nennt man bei Dual-GPU-Karten schon Quad-SLI, empfiehlt Nvidia Netzteile jenseits der 1000 Watt Grenze. Ich weiß jetzt natürlich nicht, inwiefern man sich auf Herstellerangaben verlassen sollte.
> 
> Hier mal ein Bild, Quelle im Bild:
> http://images.ht4u.net/reviews/2011/asus_nvidia_geforce_gtx_590_im_test//quad_sli_certified.pnghttp://images.ht4u.net/reviews/2011/asus_nvidia_geforce_gtx_590_im_test//quad_sli_certified.png
> ...




Nvidia gibt aber auch immer Netzteile für Grafikkarten an, die man im Leben nicht braucht. Dann bräuchte ich für 6x GTX 590 in etwa 4500W.....was 3x Silvertone Strider 1500W entspricht. Ich denke ich brauche um die 2200W für die Karten. Dann hab ich für die restlichen Sachen 800W zur verfügung, wenn ich 2x Silverstone Strider 1500W verbaue. Das wird ja wohl reichen oder?

Wenn ich beim Be Quiet in den PSU Calculator 4x GTX 590 eingebe kommt folgendes:

"Die Gesamtwattzahl ergibt einen sehr hohen Wert. Leider haben wir momentan kein entsprechendes Netzteil in unserem Portfolio."


----------



## habinho (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Ich bin grade auf diesen Post gestoßen:
Prozessorenleistung bei 4* GTX 590

Der Poster hat übrigens an diesem Beitrag mitgewirkt:
Quad-SLI: Nicht ohne Vorausplanung : Nvidias GeForce GTX 590 im Test: Gegenangriff mit 3 GB und 1024 CUDA Cores


----------



## Lan_Party (21. Juni 2011)

habinho schrieb:
			
		

> Bei 4 GTX 590 hat man dann schon Octa-SLI



Das geht nicht soweit ich weis. Man kann höchstens quad-sli betreiben oder alle karten einzeln. 

Nvidia gibt watt anzahlen für billig NT's. Man sagt auch das man ein 700watt nt für die gtx570 braucht (soweit ich weis) und das würde sich nicht jeder antuen wenn es ein marken nt sein muss. 

Dann hoffen wir mal das du so schnell wie möglich eine Antwort bekommst.
Sag mal woher hast du so viel geld für solche projekte? Millionär?


----------



## danomat (21. Juni 2011)

Thema abonniert. Viel Glück und Erfolg bei dem Projekt. 

Und zum Geld. Es gibt auch noch Ingenieure, selbstständige usw die mal 4000€+ verdienen. 
BTW: nach dem Einkommen fragt man nicht


----------



## Kone (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Wnn du bei Bitcoinberechnung Licht sehen willst kauf dir ne amd Graka!
Nvidia Karten sind um den Faktor 1 zu 4 langsamer wenn man das gleiche Geld ausgibt.
Das wird sich in der Zukunft auch nicht ändern, da Nvidia vielzusehr in die eigene Tesla Sparte verliebt ist und CUDA für diese art von Berechnungen einfach ungeeignet ist.
Opencl von seiten nvidia ist momentan wohl eher " das Hobbyprojekt von irgen einen Praktikanten" !!

meine Konfig macht moementan mit crossx 2xhd5870 Lightning auf 1000Mhz GPU
830 mhash/s zum Preis von 560€ 

2 x gtx590 im sli Betrieb  
385 mhash/s zum Preis von jenseits 1100€ 

kommt darauf an was dein Bestreben ist und wo du die Leistung priorisiert einsetzen möchtest ... 
hier noch ne Hardware - Vergleichsliste was das Bitcoin Minen angeht...

https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Mining_hardware_comparison


----------



## Zaucher (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

@Habinho: Danke für die 2 Artikel, werd die mir nachher mal durchlesen

@Lan_Party: Wie schon gesagt geb ich nur so viel Geld aus, wie mein jetztiges Projekt abwirft. Den Rest wird hoff ich mal durch Bitcoins wieder rein holen

@danomat: Genau.....über Geld spricht man nicht.

@Kone: Hab nochmal alles durchgelesen. Wäre wohl sinnvoller auf 5 bzw. 6 ATI Radeon 6990 zu setzen. Du hast es auch auf den Punkt gebraucht. Mit Bitcoin könnte man eben noch einen Teil des Hardwarepreises raus holen. Die 6990 sind in Sachen Mhash/s mit vorne dabei und von der Leistung auch in etwa gleich mit der GTX 590.


Also ich denke dass 2x Silverstone Strider 1500W für dieses Projekt reichen werden. Das Evga Sr2 wird wohl die Power der GPUs aufnehmen können. Wie sieht es mit SSD Raid aus? Ist das zu empfehlen oder eher nicht?


----------



## Kone (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Also ich gehe mal davon aus du willst keinen reinen "Mining Rig" aufbauen, da wär die Platte völlig egal, genauso wie auch die CPU bei der ein Sempron reichen würde um das Bitcoin errechnen effektiv zu erhalten...
übrigens ist Bitcoin mining nicht nur gut um "einen Teil der Hardwarekosten reinzuholen" sondern komplett sollte bei ordentlicher Rechenpower von 2ghash/s deine investition laut Bitcoin Rechner 3000€ nach :
Hardware break even:      107 days, 10 hours
gerechnet mit 20$ pro Bitcoin 
wegen dieser ganzen lulzsec sch... momentan sehr positiv gerechnet 

Die Vertex 3 von OCZ sollen ganz gut sein, aber ganz ehrlich die sind so schnell, wenn dein Board die Spezifikation von 6gbit/s mitmacht, brauchst kein raid mehr, da reicht 1ne einzelne Vertex 3.

Bin ja letzten Endes der Meinung man sollte soviel Rechenpower nicht nur zum Zocken nutzen sondern auch produktives damit erledigen.
So hast du deutlich mehr von deiner Hardware wenn du mal nicht zockst, rechnet er halt im Hintergrund.

Nur ein Tipp von meiner Seite


----------



## Zaucher (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



Kone schrieb:


> Bin ja letzten Endes der Meinung man sollte soviel Rechenpower nicht nur zum Zocken nutzen sondern auch produktives damit erledigen.
> So hast du deutlich mehr von deiner Hardware wenn du mal nicht zockst, rechnet er halt im Hintergrund.



Genau so seh ich das auch.


Das hört sich auf jeden Fall sehr gut an. Dann werd ich wohl auf die 6990 setzen. Ich hoffe dass das alles so funktioniert wie ich mir das vorstelle.
Dann sehe die Konfig so aus...:

 Mobo: Evga SR 2 mit ECP
CPU: 2x Xeon 5620
Ram: 2x 12 GB Corsair Dominator GT
Graka:5x...bzw.....6x ATI Radeon 6990
Netzteil: 2x Silverstone Strider 1500W
Festplatten: 2x Samsung F3 1000GB
SSD: Crucial m4 SSD 128GB
BR-Laufwerk: Samsung SH-B123L schwarz
PCI-Riser Kabel: PCI-Riser Kabel

Kühlung:

CPU Kühler: 2x Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro C1

Monitor:

Monitor:3x Samsung SyncMaster BX2450


Jetzt ist nur noch die Frage, welches Gehäuse ich nehme  und welche ATI 6990 könnt ihr empfehlen sprich Modell und Marke?


----------



## habinho (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

So wie ich das mitbekommen habe, wird eine Config von 5 x 6990 nicht im CrossFire-Modus funktionieren. Du kannst lediglich zwei der Karten miteinander verbinden um diese im Quad-CrossFire-Modus laufen lassen.

Außerdem ist die 6990 extrem(!) laut, selbst im Vergleich zu einer GTX 590.

Außerdem wirst du 5 x 6990 nie im Leben in einem Gehäuse unterbringen können. Die warme Luft von vllt über 2000 Watt nach draußen zu bringen, wird nahezu unmöglich sein.
Du müsstest also eventuell zu einem "open-air"-Gehäuse greifen. 

Alles in einem würde ich sagen, dass die Lautstärke von 6990 unertragbar sein wird. Da hilft kein Headset, kein gar nichts.


----------



## Zaucher (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Bei Bitcoin werden die Grafikkarten einzeln angesprochen, deshalb wird erst gar keine CrossFire Bridge benötigt. Beim Zocken werden dann jediglich 2 Karten mit einer Bridge verbunden. Bei der Lautstärke sind sowohl die GTX 590 als auch die 6990 gleich auf. Lautstärke spielt bei dem Sys aber keine Rolle.
Ein Gehäuse unter zu kriegen wird zwar schwer, aber nicht unmöglich. Durch je 1 Slot zwischen den Karten bekommen diese auch genug Luft. Um die Wärme dann aus dem Gehäuse raus zu kriegen, werden starke Lüfter benötigt....aber selbst das ist lösbar. Die Karten werden ja nicht 24 Stunden am Limit laufen.


Ich habe mir mal das Gehäuse von Xigmatek  angeschaut.
Eventuell könnte man da die PCI Slots nach unter erweitern. Wir aber wohl nicht reichen, da ich 19 brauche...oder was meint ihr? (1)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Jetzt ist mir noch was eingefallen. Vielleicht ist sogar möglich immer 2 Karten neben einander zu verbauen....Dann bräuchte man 2 solcher 10 PCI Slots nebeneinander. (2)


----------



## Kone (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

hmm ich glaub ich muss dich enttäuschen. 
Unter Windows kannst du nur mehrere Karten ansprechen, wenn diese mit einer Bridge verbunden sind.
Ansonsten kannst du nur die 1ne Karte mit 2 GPU's ansprechen.
Wie es unter Linux aussieht weiß ich leider nicht, hatte bei mir irgendwie nicht funktioniert den miner zum laufen zu bringen.

also ich kann nur sagen 5 oder 6 6990er in einem Gehäuse is unkühlbar bzw du bekommst die wärme soschnell nicht aus dem Gehäuse.

Meine 2 hd5870er bringen mein sys schon echt ins schwitzen wenn die am minen sind und das mit 4 mal 120mm.
Angebracht im Deckel, in der Seite, Vorn , Hinten.
Dazu ist noch zu sagen dass die 6000er Serie was die Effektivität angeht schlechter ist als die 5000er series Karten... 

Im gleichen Leistungssegment hat die 6000er Serie 40Watt mehr TDP weniger Shader und keine Mehrleistung verglichen mit der 5000er Serie.
Daraus folgt weniger Leistung bei mehr Abwärme, ich will hir keine Königsbeleidigung an deinen High End PC begehen aber du bist dann mit der älteren 5970 mit sicherheit besser bedient als mit einer 6990...
schlägt sich am ende alles auf den Kosten nieder wenn du zur 6000er greifst:

-mehr Kühlleistung
-deutlich höhere Stromkosten
-höhere Anschaffungskosten


selbst wenn du die herausbekommst, steht die wärme dann in deinem Haus/Wohnung gerade im Sommer nicht sehr schön ^^.

Glaube die Menge an Hardware kann man nur mit einer monströsen Wakü kühlen ...

gruß
kone


----------



## Zaucher (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



Kone schrieb:


> Unter Windows kannst du nur mehrere Karten ansprechen, wenn diese mit einer Bridge verbunden sind.
> Ansonsten kannst du nur die 1ne Karte mit 2 GPU's ansprechen.


 
Bei Folding oder Bitcoin kann ich die Karten doch ohne Bridge laufen lassen. Wenn ich mal zocken will, verbinde ich einfach 2 Karten zu Crossfire X. Ich hätte gedacht dass das funktioniert?



Kone schrieb:


> ich kann nur sagen 5 oder 6 6990er in einem Gehäuse is unkühlbar bzw du bekommst die wärme soschnell nicht aus dem Gehäuse.





Kone schrieb:


> Glaube die Menge an Hardware kann man nur mit einer monströsen Wakü kühlen ...


 
Es wird ja wohl möglich sein die Karten mit Luft zu kühlen. Das ganze mit Wasser zu kühlen kommt nicht in Frage. Dafür bräuchte ich ja 2 oder gar 3 Moras, was den PC wiederrum nicht gerade mobil macht.



Kone schrieb:


> Dazu ist noch zu sagen dass die 6000er Serie was die Effektivität angeht schlechter ist als die 5000er series Karten


 
Die 5000er Serie kommt nicht in Frage, auch wenn sich diese im Endeffekt sich mehr lohnen würde als die 6990.



Kone schrieb:


> selbst wenn du die herausbekommst, steht die wärme dann in deinem Haus/Wohnung gerade im Sommer nicht sehr schön ^^.


 
Ach komm....ne gratis Sauna im Zimmer kommt doch gut 

Darf ich Fragen welches Gehäuse du besitzt?


Mir ist schon klar dass die Karten immense Wärmeentwicklungen aufweißen, aber es muss doch möglich sein diese mit Luft zu kühlen, auch im Hochsommer. Im Winter brauch ich dann schon keine Heizung


----------



## Kone (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

zu der Folding @ home geschichte kann ich nur sagen, dass ich das vor 2-3 Jahren das letzte mal ernsthaft gemacht habe dementsprechend kann ich dir da leider keine Auskunft geben ob man da die Karten einzeln ansteuern kann auch ohne cross bridge.
Bitcoin Mining erfordert für den normalen Windows Client eine Bridge, hatte es erst gestern mal probiert ohne.
Da wird dann nur im Client die Prmäre Karte angezeigt ...
Die Sekundäre wird zwar im Afterburner angezeigt aber im CCC leider nicht erst nachdem man den Crossfire Haken im CCC setzt ist die zweite Graka jeweils verfügbar.

Unter Linux sicherlich auch anders machbar aber unter Windoof Utopie ;P ...

Wegen der Luftkühlungsgeschichte kann ich dir nichts versprechen und ich wage es sogar zu bezweifeln, dass diede monströse Leistung noch unter Luft zu kühlen ist wenn du nicht gerade nen klimatisierten Raum zur vrfügung hast...

Ich habe zur zeit noch das Xigmatek Midgard, welches Flischluft ohne Ende gewährleistet und Preis Leistungsmäßig unangefochten ist...
Aber für deine Zwecke ziehmlich unterdimensioniert  ...
Im anhang noch nen Pic der Vollständigkeit halber 

Ja wer auf wärme steht kann sich sowas ins Wohnzimmer oder Schlafzimmer Stellen, ich überleg momentan schon das ganze per dlan zu steuern und in den Keller zu verbannen da die Wärme mich echt verrückt macht ^^

Ach nebenbei find deinVorhaben sehr interressant und hoffe es klappt alles wie du dir das vorstellst.
Der Flaschenhlas wird diesesmal nicht die Hardware sein sondern die physikalischen Gesetze, scheint mir ^^


----------



## Lan_Party (22. Juni 2011)

Mal eine Frage so wie ich es gerade verstanden habe kann man mit Bitcoin geld verdienen oder? Wenn ja wie soll das funzen?


----------



## Resax (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

jetzt nicht mehr 
sie sind auf 1 cent gefallen, da jemand von den Haupbesitzern gehackt worden ist und alle zum verkauf angeboten worden.


----------



## bingo88 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage so wie ich es gerade verstanden habe kann man mit Bitcoin geld verdienen oder? Wenn ja wie soll das funzen?


 Von einigen wird ein Verbot gefordert (teils sogar aus nachvollziehabren Gründen). Ist also die Frage, wie lange das noch möglich ist.


----------



## Resax (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

und lohnen tut es sich eiglich auch nicht, da es immer unwahrscheinlicher wird ein bitcoin zu finden, da es desto mehr bitcoins schon gefunden sind immer schwerer gemacht wird.


----------



## Kone (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Nur mal so nebenbei es wurde die Datenbank der größten Bitcoin Tauschbörse gehackt nicht ein Besitzer selbst...
Warum das das Ende sein soll wage ich zu bezweifeln.
Is vergleichsweise so als wenn die Europäische Zentralbank und deren Datenbank gehackt wurde.
Davon wird der Euro auch nicht sterben, der stürtzt in den Keller und wenn die DB wieder steht gehts wieder aufwärts.
Der letzte Bitcoin wird 2033 errechnet sein also nix mit, "die gehen bald aus".
1 BTC am Tag, finde ich nicht selten und mit mehr Leistung ist deutlich mehr drin...
übrigens besteht bei BTC's Deflation weil irgendwann das limit erreicht wird und jeder einzelne Bitcoin wird preislich in die Höhe schießen.
Momentan ist die masse der Rechenkraft des Bitcoin netzwerkes so angestiegen das es mehr Tflops/s als die top 500 der rechenstärksten Rechner der Welt ZUSAMMEN Übertrumpfte

zum Verbot: , ist bittorrent verboten oder rapidshare?
und wenn ja juckt es jemanden...
Bitcoins sind peer to peer Geldeinheiten und es ist schlichtweg unmöglich das zu unterbinden.
Der Verbotsorgien kommen eh nur von denen die schon mächtig sind und ihre Macht in Gefahr sehen zB. Staat und Industrie.

Wer sich dieser Kontrolle nicht zumindest einwenig entziehen möchte ist für mich nichtmehr normal.
Wir werden in Deutschland schon fast überall an der Leine gehalten warum soll der normale User nichtmal die Kontrolle haben ??!
Bevor jetzt wieder der Kommentar kommt von Geldwäsche und allen illegalen Aspekten der BTC's, "Geldwäsche" und illegale Geschäfte wurden nicht mit der Einführung der Bitcoins erfunden!
Wo in Wirklichkeit illegale undurchsichtige Geschäfte laufen und das dies nicht der "normale" User ist, haben wir ja bei Beginn der Weltwirtschaftskrise gesehen.

BTC wird nicht durch berechnende Spekulanten in den Ruin getrieben diese Möglichkeit gibt es nicht ...!

Aber hier geht es nicht um Bitcoins sondern um das Projekt des Threaderstellers also bitte irgendwelche Behauptungen bezüglich Bitcoins genauer recherchieren... 
Sie Ehre der Bitcoin Community musst ich jetzt einfach verteidigen ^^


----------



## habinho (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

also nochmal an Herrn Zaucher: ^^

Ich habe mich aus großem Interesse an deinem Projekt in die Materie hineingelesen und habe festgestellt, dass es mit Luftkühlung nahezu unmöglich sein wird 5 ganze HD 6990 mit Luft in einem Gehäuse zu kühlen. Ich wiederhole nochmal: Es müssen wahrscheinlich mehr als 2000 Watt an Leistung gekühlt werden. Außerdem ist die HD 6990 extrem Laut, deutlich lauter als die GTX 590. 5 davon werden in jedem unerträglich sein.

schau dir mal dieses Video hier an, vorallerdingen die letzte Minute.:
YouTube - ‪Tom's Hardware: AMD Radeon HD 6990 4 GB Noise Test‬‏

Bei 5 solcher Karten, kannst du davon ausgehen, dass die unter Last die 70db aufjedenfall überschreiten werden. (Eine einzelne knackt die 60db)
Dass ist im Vergleich, als ob du die ganze Zeit einen Staubsauger anhättest und 1m daneben sitzt. Dabei bin ich noch sehr optimistisch.


----------



## acer86 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

@Zaucher

du hast etwas weiter vorn geschrieben das du in Zukunft auch CAD auf den Rechner darstellen willst, ich komm aus den CAD Bereich und muss leider sagen mit einer "Normalen" Grafikkarte wirst du nicht glücklich werden im CAD (kommt immer drauf an was du machen willst wen du nur mal nee Zeichnung aufmachen willst ist das kein Problem aber wen es Komplex wird rate ich dir dringend ab von einer Gaming GPU die werden meist nur sehr schlecht von den CAD Programmen unterstützt. 
Wen du ein Kompromiss eingehen willst weil die reinen CAD Karten sehr teuer sind würde ich dir lieber zu Nvidia raten da die meist ganz gut Kompatible zu gängigen CAD Programmen sind.

und noch ein Hinweiß zu Folding@home ATI Karten werden momentan zwar durch den V7 BETA client unterstützt bringen aber selbst du nur sehr wenig PPD und 6990 läuft momentan noch garnicht.
zum Vergleich eine 6970 mit OC macht um die 8500PPD eine Nvidia GTS450 glh macht 10400PPD so sehen leider die Verhältnisse bei Folding mit ATI und Nvidia aus momentan.


----------



## Zaucher (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

@habinho: Ich hab mir mal das Video angeguckt. Ist wirklich extrem laut das Ding. Da werd ich wohl damit leben müssen. Ob es unmöglich ist, das alles zu kühlen in einem Gehäuse kann mir wohl keiner sagen. Ich frag mich dann wieso Silverstone so eine Gehäuse entwickelt, womit man 7 GTX 580 betreiben kann, wenn es unmöglich ist, die Karten mit Luft zu kühlen?!

@acer: Zum Thema CAD. Ich werde ein Maschinenbaustudium nächstes Jahr beginnen. Da ist natürlich CAD ein wichtiger Bestandteil, aber nich so groß, dass man sich dafür extra eine CAD Karte kaufen muss. Ich denke das ist mit normalen ATI Spiele-Karten locker machbar.

Das ist natürlich schade dass das mit Folding und ATI nicht so hinhaut. Dass nicht mal die 6990 unterstützt wird find ich etwas Banane. Ich werde trotzdem bei ATI bleiben. Dann wird das leider nichts mit Folding....ärgert mich jetzt ein wenig. Bticoin ist mir doch ein wenig wichtiger als Folding. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen.


----------



## ACDSee (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Das Silverstone TJ12 hat 19 Slots, somit immer 2 Slots Luft zwischen den Grakas und Belüftung von unten nach oben mit mehreren 18 cm Lüftern.
Also schon sehr viel Aufwand und kein Mensch weiß, ob die nicht untertaktet und undervolted waren.

Aber: Versuch macht klug, wenn du es nicht testst, wirst du nicht wissen ob es geht oder nicht.


----------



## Zaucher (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Mit 2 Slots zwischen den Grakas macht auf jeden Fall Sinn. Ich denke aber nicht, dass Silverstone ein Case entwickelt, welche nur für untervolted oder untertaktete Grakas sind. Wenn nicht ein richtig gutes Konzept und vorallem die möglichkeit, soviel Karten mit Luft in ein Case zu verbauen, ohne dass sie überhitzen, hätte Silverstone das Case nicht auf der Computex vorgestellt.

Ich denke aber dass das Silverstone Tj 11 sich dafür sehr gut eignet, da sehr viel Platz nach hinten vorhanden ist, um so in den Deckel einen Ausschnitt für PCI Slots zu lasern.
Von Mountain Mods gibt es schon fertig solche PCI Slots blenden.
Theoretisch müsste man nur einen Ausschnitt in den Deckel des Tj 11 lasern und danach die PCI Blende befestigen. Von unten dann genüg Lüfter befestigen um die Luft nach oben zu drücken.


Ob dass in der Praxis umsetzbar ist?

Im Anhang ein Bild des Tj 11


----------



## assko (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Wenn du bei Bitcoin was erreichen willst kannste nvidia Karten total vergessen.
Warum?
https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Mining_hardware_comparison

Schau rein warum ati besser ist ka.


----------



## habinho (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

@assko: hättest du nur ein wenig im Thread gelesen, hättest du mitbekommen, dass Zaucher sich bereits für AMD-Karten entschieden hat. 

aber: hätte hätte Fahrradkette


----------



## assko (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

ja hab nur viele post mit nvidia gesehen, also erstmal beitrag reingehauen und dan hab ich auch gemerkt er hat sich für ati endschieden ich kann nur sagen bitcoin ist ne feine sache.
Grad wenn man 1 woche auf Montage ist und der Rechner gemüdlich rechnet und geld verdient 
Das einzige Problem was es gibt ist die enorme Hitze entwicklung der grafikkarten. Also 80grad+ ist da er die regel


----------



## fac3l3ss (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



assko schrieb:


> ja hab nur viele post mit nvidia gesehen, also erstmal beitrag reingehauen und dan hab ich auch gemerkt er hat sich für ati endschieden ich kann nur sagen bitcoin ist ne feine sache.
> Grad wenn man 1 woche auf Montage ist und der Rechner gemüdlich rechnet und geld verdient
> Das einzige Problem was es gibt ist die enorme Hitze entwicklung der grafikkarten. Also 80grad+ ist da er die regel


 Darf ich mal fragen, wie hoch das Geld für so 'ne Woche ist? (Also mit deiner 48X0, BTW ich hatte auch mal eine 48X0, 1GB HD 4870)
Also ob jetzt 10€ oder 50€ oder noch mehr??


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## assko (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Ne hab nen zweit rechner mit 3x5870 vapor-x 
Komme damit auf gute 1200Mhash/s
Komme also damit im Monat auf gute 25-30 bitcoin
Was einen Wert von guten 375usd-450usd endspricht

Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen der das machen will sollte einen 2 pc nehmen die Grafikkarten werden zu 99% ausgelaste und ein Spielen somit unmöglich.
Und wichtig ist auch extrem gute Kühlung des System grade ab 2 Karten aufwärts.


----------



## fac3l3ss (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



assko schrieb:


> Ne hab nen zweit rechner mit 3x5870 vapor-x
> Komme damit auf gute 1200Mhash/s
> Komme also damit im Monat auf gute 25-30 bitcoin
> Was einen Wert von guten 375usd-450usd endspricht
> ...


 3xHD5870?
Ich habe eine HD 4870, was würde die so bringen?
Und kann man auch mit Prozessor rechnen?
Was für einen Prozessor hast du?

BTW, mein letzter Fragen Beitrag hier weil Offtopic.

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## assko (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Deine bringt je nach Takt 100 Mhash/s.
Ja man kann mit Prozessor rechnen lohnt aber 0.
Hab nen x4 955
Und ja 3mal 5870vapor-x hab ich verbaut


----------



## Zaucher (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Zum Thema Hardware:

Da ich sowieso im Besitz eines I7 920 bin inkl. 12 GB Dominator GT werd ich mir wohl ein Asus oder Evga 4 Way Board holen.


Ich Poste mal meine Zusammenstellung:

Was ich schon besitze:

-I7 920
-12 GB Ram
-1500W Strider
- Viele Lüfter

Hardware:

Klick mich

....

Ich hoffe der Linkt funktioniert!

Monitore: 

3x Samsung SyncMaster BX2450


Riser Kabel:

4x PCIE-EXTENSION-RISER-KARTE PCIX16

4x PCI Riser Kable Flex 16x

Bei der Zusammenstellung ist immo. noch das Strider NT aufgelistet. Mal schauen ob es das wird oder das neue MaxRevo von Enermax.  
Auch ist ein Evga 4 Way Board in der Zusammenstellung. Passt durch das Schwarz-Rot gut in das Konzept. Unterschied zum Asus gibt es keinen oder?

Was haltet ihr von der Konfig? Spar ich dann doch einiges.

Ich werd mich dann wenn es soweit ist im MP umschauen ob es die Teile auch gebraucht her bekomme.
Die Gehäuse Frage müsste noch geklärt werden.


----------



## Lan_Party (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Kannst du dir keine Sponsoren besorgen oder so? Für so ein großes Projekt wäre der ein oder andere Sponsor schon gut wie z.B. EVGA schon allein wegen dem Board da kannst du zeigen was die Jungs so draufhaben.


----------



## Zaucher (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Hmmm...das dachte ich mir auch schon. Allerdings wenn ich erwähne dass ich das ganze wahrscheinlich für Bitcoin nutzen werde, wird Evga kein Intresse am Sponsoring habe. Vll. wenn ich statt den ATI Karten....Nvidia nehme?
Wenn das ginge würd ich auf Bitcoin verzichten


----------



## Lan_Party (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



Zaucher schrieb:


> Hmmm...das dachte ich mir auch schon. Allerdings wenn ich erwähne dass ich das ganze wahrscheinlich für Bitcoin nutzen werde, wird Evga kein Intresse am Sponsoring habe. Vll. wenn ich statt den ATI Karten....Nvidia nehme?
> Wenn das ginge würd ich auf Bitcoin verzichten


 Einfach mal nett Fragen.  Was anderes als eine Absage kann ja nicht kommen. Vllt. bei MountianMods mal fragen oder besser bei Enermax wegen dem MaxRevo kannst dazu gleich Kritik geben etc.


----------



## Zaucher (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

An für sich eine gute Idee, was auch nicht viel Zeit in Anspruch nimmt. Ich glaube ich werd mal bei den Firmen anfragen ob da was in der Richtung geht. Wie du schon geschrieben hast, mehr als eine Absage kann ich nicht kriegen.
Das mach ich allerdings erst, wenn ich mein aktuelles Projekt abgeschlossen und die ganzen Sachen verkauft habe.

Aber sonst von der Zusammenstellung würde alles passen, oder gibt es Verbesserungen vorzunehmen?


----------



## Softy (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Nur mal so als Vorschlag, wie wäre es mit einem i7-2600K, 16GB RAM und einem MSI Big Bang Marshal, P67 (B3)

P.S. Thread ist abonniert. Bin gespannt, was am Ende rauskommt. Und ich finde es prima, dass hier noch kein Geflame stattgefunden hat


----------



## Lan_Party (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Das Modell ist, würde ich mal sagen, Qualitativ besser.

EDIT: O.O Ich würde Softys Vorschlag übernehmen.


----------



## Jens7385 (28. Juni 2011)

Bei dem 2600k hättest du aber das Problem, das nur 16 native Lanes zur Verfügung hast, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Klar läuft es darauf hinaus das nicht genügend zur Verfügung stehen - egal bei welcher CPU - aber wenn möglich würde ich die Verluste minimieren.


----------



## Softy (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



Jens7385 schrieb:


> Bei dem 2600k hättest du aber das Problem, das nur 16 native Lanes zur Verfügung hast, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Klar läuft es darauf hinaus das nicht genügend zur Verfügung stehen - egal bei welcher CPU - aber wenn möglich würde ich die Verluste minimieren.



Ja, beim Sockel 1155 sind es maximal 16 lanes, beim Sockel 1366 (afaik) 36 lanes. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob für die o.g. Anwendungen eine so "intensive Kommuniktaion" zwischen Graka und CPU notwendig ist, wie das bei Spielen der Fall ist.


----------



## Zaucher (28. Juni 2011)

Die Lanes sind schon wichtig, auch wenn es beim 1366 Sockel nur wenige mehr pro Slot sind.

Ich habe einen Vorschlag bekommen wie ich die Grafikkarten verbauen kann. Und zwar werden die ersten 4 Grafikkarten über die erst geposteten Riser verlängert. Dadurch sind die Karten etwas höher als normal. Dadurch kann ich zwischen den Karten hoch die zweiten geposteten flex Riserkabel anschließen. Sprich es entsteht eine Art 2. Etage wo ich die restlichen Karten anschließen kann. Das heist....über der ersten Grafikkarte befindet sich leicht versetzt die 2.

Ich hoffe das kann man sich votstellen.

@Softy: Danke


----------



## Zaucher (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Das mit Bitcoin ist wohl für mich kein Thema mehr.
Ich werde mir wohl einen Rechner aufbauen, wo ich die nächsten Jahre nicht aufrüsten muss.
Die Zusammenstellung sieht so aus:

2x Samsung EcoGreen F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD105SI)
1x Crucial RealSSD C300 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CTFDDAC128MAG-1G1)
2x Intel Xeon DP E5620, 4x 2.40GHz, Sockel-1366, boxed (BX80614E5620).......laufen die auf dem SR 2?
1x EVGA Classified SR-2 mit ECP
4x EVGA GeForce GTX 580, 3GB
1x 12 GB Dominator GT
3x Dell UltraSharp U2311H, 23"
1x Sony Optiarc AD-7260S schwarz, SATA, bulk (30663230)
2x be quiet! Dark Rock Pro C1
1x SilverStone Temjin TJ11
1x Strider 1500W

oder die gleichen Komponenten mit einem MSI Big Bang Marshal und einem I5 2500K.

Was meint ihr? Gibt es noch Verbesserungen vorzunehmen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Auf dem 1155 Brett hast du nicht genug Lanes.


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

passt soweit alles, auch die xeons, wobei ich da vielleicht die schwächsten 6-kerner nehmen würde, wenn man davon ausgeht, das multithreading in den nächsten Jahren stark zunehmen wird, ist das sicherlich die bessere Variante.

Die Karten würde ich allerdings auswechseln, da die 3gb versionen glaube ich Customs sind und die sind eher nicht Multi-Gpu geeignet. (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...-nur-bedingt-fuer-sli-crossfire-geeignet.html)

1155 ist wie schon gesagt, der absolute Multi-GPU Killer.


----------



## Zaucher (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Ok.....dann wäre also eine Standart Evga GTX 580 zwecks Belüftung besser?
Als günstigsten 6 Kerne meinst du den Intel Xeon DP E5645, 6x 2.40GHz?


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Ja und Ja.
Eventuell würde ich auf 2 netzteile gehen, allerdings würde das dann solche sachen mit kurzschliessen erfordern, je nachdem ob du OC'en musst.

HWLuxx hat so nen PC mit sr2 und 4-Way-SLI auch mal gemacht kannste dir mal durchlesen.


----------



## habinho (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

nicht nur zwecks Belüftung, SLI funktioniert soweit nur im Referenzdesign vernünftig. 
Ich würd dir unbedingt die Lektüre folgenden Artikels nahelegen:
AMD Crossfire vs. Nvidia SLI - Mikroruckler, Kernskalierung und Nutzen : Einführung und Übersicht

Sollte dir definitiv weiterhelfen.

Bezüglich Xeon: Wenn schon Xeon, dann einen 6-Kerner. Außerdem laufen alle Modelle die ein "DP" haben auf dem SR-2, die anderen nicht.


----------



## nfsgame (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Die E5620 habe ich selber schon in nem 24/7-Foldingrechner verbaut. Läuft.


----------



## Zaucher (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



hardware_fanatiker schrieb:


> Ja und Ja.
> Eventuell würde ich auf 2 netzteile gehen, allerdings würde das dann solche sachen mit kurzschliessen erfordern, je nachdem ob du OC'en musst.



Gibt es ja solche Stecker, womit man 2 Netzteile kurz schließen kann...oder?
Eventuell ein 2. Netzteil alleine für die Karten und das andere Netzteil nur für Mobo und den CPUs. Welches kann man da empfehlen?



habinho schrieb:


> nicht nur zwecks Belüftung, SLI funktioniert soweit nur im Referenzdesign vernünftig.



Alles klar...dann werd ich die Standart GTX 580 nehmen.



habinho schrieb:


> Bezüglich Xeon: Wenn schon Xeon, dann einen 6-Kerner. Außerdem laufen alle Modelle die ein "DP" haben auf dem SR-2, die anderen nicht.



Durch das eingesparte Geld bei den Karten, könnte ich den Intel Xeon DP E5645 nehmen. Das wäre ja ein 6 Kerner und würde noch einen Performencschub geben.



nfsgame schrieb:


> Die E5620 habe ich selber schon in nem 24/7-Foldingrechner verbaut. Läuft.



Danke...ein reiner 6 Kerner würde wohl noch ein wenig mehr bringen.


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



Zaucher schrieb:


> Gibt es ja solche Stecker, womit man 2 Netzteile kurz schließen kann...oder?
> Eventuell ein 2. Netzteil alleine für die Karten und das andere Netzteil nur für Mobo und den CPUs. Welches kann man da empfehlen?



Ja, es gibt solche Stecker die das dann kurzschliessen, kannste aber auch selber machen, wie das ganz genau geht weiss ich aber nicht. Dafür würde ich nen Extra Thread aufmachen, auch bezüglich Aufteilung, denn du hast ja auch nich unendlich 8-Pin stecker pro Grafikkarte.



Zaucher schrieb:


> Danke...ein reiner 6 Kerner würde wohl noch ein wenig mehr bringen.


 
Ja, auf jeden Fall, mit fah skalieren die praktisch linear, dann kannste auch noch 6 kerne während dem Zocken laufen lassen.


----------



## Zaucher (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



hardware_fanatiker schrieb:


> Ja, auf jeden Fall, mit fah skalieren die praktisch linear, dann kannste auch noch 6 kerne während dem Zocken laufen lassen.



Das hört sich doch gut an. Dann kann ich während dem Zocken noch was gutes tun 

Dann würde meine Zusammenstellung so aussehen. Erst mal ohne Netzteil, da ich dafür noch einen Extrethread aufmache.

Hier der Link dafür: Klick mich


----------



## fac3l3ss (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



Zaucher schrieb:


> Das hört sich doch gut an. Dann kann ich während dem Zocken noch was gutes tun
> 
> Dann würde meine Zusammenstellung so aussehen. Erst mal ohne Netzteil, da ich dafür noch einen Extrethread aufmache.
> 
> Hier der Link dafür: Klick mich


 GOIL!!
So ein Teil hätte ich auch gerne...
Ich würde BTW (einen) andere(n) CPU-Kühler verbauen, wie z.B. den Mugen 2/3 oder welche von Prolimatech oder den Silberpfeil... 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Zaucher (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Luftkühlung ist für mich absolutes Neuland. Deshalb weiß ich absolut nicht, welcher CPU Kühler gut verarbeitet ist und ordentlich Leistung hat. Ist der Mugen 3 besser als der im Warenkorb befindliche Be Quiet?
Welchen Kühler meinst du mit "Silberpfeil"


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Ja, config passt, die evga-Karten sind Referenz-Kühler, oder? 

Hast du mal daran, 3D zu nutzen, das wären nochmal 100€, denn die Leistung dafür hast du auf jeden fall.


----------



## fac3l3ss (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



Zaucher schrieb:


> Luftkühlung ist für mich absolutes Neuland. Deshalb weiß ich absolut nicht, welcher CPU Kühler gut verarbeitet ist und ordentlich Leistung hat. Ist der Mugen 3 besser als der im Warenkorb befindliche Be Quiet?
> Welchen Kühler meinst du mit "Silberpfeil"


 Ich meine den Silberpfeil hier -> Thermalright Silver Arrow (Sockel 1366/1155/1156/775/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Ansonsten wirst du wohl auch mit dem be quiet! zufrieden sein.
Ehrlich gesagt würde ich mich sehr über einen Vergleich aller aktuellen CPU-Kühler seitens PCGH freuen!


MfG
fac3l3ss

3dit:


hardware_fanatiker schrieb:


> Ja, config passt, die evga-Karten sind Referenz-Kühler, oder?
> 
> Hast du mal daran, 3D zu nutzen, das wären nochmal 100€, denn die Leistung dafür hast du auf jeden fall.


Ja, ist das Referenzdesign.
Leistung? *_HUST_*


----------



## Softy (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Sieht prima aus  

Der Mugen3 ist keinesfalls besser als die genannten Dual-Fan-Kühler.


----------



## Zaucher (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

@Hardware_fanaticer: Die Karten sollten einen Referenzkühler besitzen. In sachen 3D hab ich mich noch nicht sonderlich eingelesen. Ich denke in der Hardware, wie du schon geschrieben hast, wird es nicht fehlen. Brauch ich dafür andere Monitore oder wie funktioniert das?

@fac3l3ss: Mir gefällt auf Anhieb der Mugen doch ein Stück weit besser. Dazu noch Noiseblocker Lüfter dazu und das ganze wird ordentlich gekühlt. Mit was für einer Umdrehungszahl soll ich die Lüfter nehmen? Will die nicht irgendwie steuern.

@Softy: Danke..... Den Mugen kann man ja auch beidseitig bestücken oder? Dann sollte der doch an den Be Quiet hin kommen.

Edit: Was ist DASS für ein Eumel?


----------



## Softy (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



Zaucher schrieb:


> @Hardware_fanaticer: Die Karten sollten einen Referenzkühler besitzen. In sachen 3D hab ich mich noch nicht sonderlich eingelesen. Ich denke in der Hardware, wie du schon geschrieben hast, wird es nicht fehlen. Brauch ich dafür andere Monitore oder wie funktioniert das?



Jup, dafür brauchst Du einen 3D fähigen Monitor mit 120Hz, z.B. einen BenQ XL2410T, 23.6" (9H.L5NLB.QBE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland



Zaucher schrieb:


> @Softy: Danke..... Den Mugen kann man ja auch beidseitig bestücken oder? Dann sollte der doch an den Be Quiet hin kommen.



Nein, ein 2. Lüfter bringt beim Mugen so gut wie nichts.



Zaucher schrieb:


> Edit: Was ist DASS für ein Eumel?



Das ist ein epic fail  Weil die Kühlleistung total einbricht, wenn man die Seitenwand des Gehäuses verwenden will


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



Zaucher schrieb:


> @Softy: Danke..... Den Mugen kann man ja auch beidseitig bestücken oder? Dann sollte der doch an den Be Quiet hin kommen.


 
Kannst du schon, trotzdem kommt er an den BeQuiet aber nicht heran und durch zwei Lüfter wird der Mugen nicht leiser.


----------



## fac3l3ss (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



hardware_fanatiker schrieb:


> Ja, config passt, die evga-Karten sind Referenz-Kühler, oder?
> 
> Hast du mal daran, 3D zu nutzen, das wären nochmal 100€, denn die Leistung dafür hast du auf jeden fall.


 


Softy schrieb:


> Jup, dafür brauchst Du einen 3D fähigen Monitor mit 120Hz, z.B. einen BenQ XL2410T, 23.6" (9H.L5NLB.QBE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> (...)


Ich habe letztens an meine 6950 2 Monitore angeschlossen und ACB, Minecradt und Portal 2 gespielt. PURE 3PICNESS!!
Allerdings war die Spielfigur immer zweigeteilt oder es gab kein Steuerkreuz, wenn dann mit 3 Monitoren!
Und meiner Meinung nach ist 3D momentan nur aufwendig, teuer und bringt nicht viel, da lieber ein 2D 120Hz Bild 



Zaucher schrieb:


> (...)
> @fac3l3ss: Mir gefällt auf Anhieb der Mugen doch ein Stück weit besser. Dazu noch Noiseblocker Lüfter dazu und das ganze wird ordentlich gekühlt. Mit was für einer Umdrehungszahl soll ich die Lüfter nehmen? Will die nicht irgendwie steuern.
> 
> @Softy: Danke..... Den Mugen kann man ja auch beidseitig bestücken oder? Dann sollte der doch an den Be Quiet hin kommen.
> (...)


Man kann an den Mugen 2 Lüfter anbringen, man braucht zusätzlich ein paar Euro für die Klammern.
Welche Drehzahl für die Lüfter weiß ich nicht  Ich würde wohl ca. 1200 RPM nehmen.
BTW, dein System, ohne 3 MoRas, wird nicht leise, dass ist dir schon klar oder? 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Zaucher (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Ok...dann werd ich bei dem B Quiet CPU Kühler bleiben.

@fac3l3ss: Egal wenn es laut wird.....Wakü kommt erst mal nicht in Frage 

@3D: Die Monitore sind nochmal gut 130€ teurer als die Dell..was bei 3en nochmal 390€ sind. Wenn zum Schluss noch etwas Geld über ist, werd ich mir die Monitore nochmal genauer anschauen.

Normalerweiße sollte die Wunschliste von GH alles behinhalten, was ich für einen Leistungsstarken PC brauche, oder hab ich was vergessen?


----------



## Softy (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Ich überlege gerade, ob es so ein teures Gehäuse sein muss. Ein 2. Netzteil sollte man doch auch in 2 oder 3 freien 5,25" Schächten unterbringen können, oder nicht?


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



Softy schrieb:


> Ich überlege gerade, ob es so ein teures Gehäuse sein muss. Ein 2. Netzteil sollte man doch auch in 2 oder 3 freien 5,25" Schächten unterbringen können, oder nicht?


 
Und dann den Stecker von vorne reinstecken? 
Ich finde von hinten besser.


----------



## Zaucher (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich finde von hinten besser.





das Gehäuse ist extrem überteuert ich weiß. Allerdings gibt es nicht so viele Gehäuse, welches ein SR2 unterstützt + 2 Netzteile.
Das Xigmatek Elysium wäre noch eine alternative?!

Bringt es eig. einen größeren Monitor alla 27" zu nehmen? Die Auflösung ändert sich ja nicht im Vergleich zu einem 24".


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



Zaucher schrieb:


> Das Xigmatek Elysium wäre noch eine alternative?!


 
Ja, das Elysium ist praktisch extra für das SR2 gebaut worden.


----------



## Softy (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Hier gibts ein schönes Review: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...ek-elysium-der-neue-held-xigmateks-sagen.html

Aber wohin mit dem 2. Netzteil?


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



Softy schrieb:


> Aber wohin mit dem 2. Netzteil?


 
Das kannst du im Decke einbauen oder hinter dem ersten Netzteil.


----------



## Zaucher (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Einmal unten und einmal oben.....da kommen die Netzteile hin. Wäre vom Preis her sehr attraktiv und kann es mit der Hardware locker aufnehmen. Allerdings basiert das Gehäuse aus Stahl wie das Obsidian 800D 
Wobei ich eig. nicht bereit bin 600€ für ein Case zu zahlen. Das gesparte Geld könnte man auch in andere Bildschirme investieren.


----------



## Softy (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



Zaucher schrieb:


> Wobei ich eig. nicht bereit bin 600€ für ein Case zu zahlen. Das gesparte Geld könnte man auch in andere Bildschirme investieren.



Eben. Monitor könntest Du Dir auch  mal den ASUS VE278Q, 27" anschauen.  Der hat einen recht schmalen Rahmen, gut für Zocken auf 3 Monitoren.


----------



## blackout24 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Also in Folding@Home Benchmarks bist du mit einem standard Gamer PC nirgends weit vorne.
Dafür müsstest du dir eher so ein Mainboard kaufen mit 7x PCIe_16 [Asus P6T7 WS Supercomputer Motherboard] 
8 DIMM Bänken. Dann schwartest du das mit GTX590 Karten voll. So mit 14x GTX580 GPUs sollte schon was gehen
TeraFLOP mässig.


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Das hatte der TE auch ursprünglich angedacht, aber das läuft einfach nicht: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...lles-bios-fuer-mehr-als-4-gpus-notwendig.html


----------



## habinho (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Warum jetzt dieser Beitrag blackout24? Schön am Thema vorbei, aber mit Anlauf 

Wenn ich das jetzt nicht übersehen habe, hast du noch keinen RAM in deiner Liste. ECC macht glaub ich weniger Sinn für dein Zwecke.


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Ja, ecc ergibt keinen Sinn, würde auch keine vollbestückung nehmen.

Ob du jetzt mehr brauchst als 1333 cl9 , musst du wissen, ebenso wie 12gb mit 2 gb Modulen oder 24 gb mit 4 gb Modulen.


----------



## fac3l3ss (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



Zaucher schrieb:


> Einmal unten und einmal oben.....da kommen die Netzteile hin. Wäre vom Preis her sehr attraktiv und kann es mit der Hardware locker aufnehmen. Allerdings basiert das Gehäuse aus Stahl wie das Obsidian 800D
> Wobei ich eig. nicht bereit bin *600€* für ein Case zu zahlen. Das gesparte Geld könnte man auch in andere Bildschirme investieren.


 Ich finde das 800D eher 
Ansonsten kannst du dir mal das Gehäuse anschauen -> LittleDevil LD PC-V8 Watercooling PC Case Black
Hier hat jemand bei einem sinnlos geilen PC 2 NTs verbaut: ‪Client Build 5 UPDATE: Personal Super Computer 2011 (SR-2 X5690 OCZ Vertex 3 GTX590 Nvidia Tesla)‬‏ - YouTube
Und hier verbaut es jemand -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...ystem-einem-littledevil-v8-5.html#post3226286


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Zaucher (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



Softy schrieb:


> Eben. Monitor könntest Du Dir auch  mal den ASUS VE278Q, 27" anschauen.  Der hat einen recht schmalen Rahmen, gut für Zocken auf 3 Monitoren.



Der sieht edel aus. Kann man den auch um 90° drehen? Das ist sicherlich für manche Spiele sinnvoll oder nicht?



blackout24 schrieb:


> Also in Folding@Home Benchmarks bist du mit einem standard Gamer PC nirgends weit vorne.
> Dafür müsstest du dir eher so ein Mainboard kaufen mit 7x PCIe_16 [Asus P6T7 WS Supercomputer Motherboard]
> 8 DIMM Bänken. Dann schwartest du das mit GTX590 Karten voll. So mit 14x GTX580 GPUs sollte schon was gehen
> TeraFLOP mässig.



Jop und im Keller steht ein Eser der Geld kackt 



habinho schrieb:


> Wenn ich das jetzt nicht übersehen habe, hast du noch keinen RAM in deiner Liste. ECC macht glaub ich weniger Sinn für dein Zwecke.





hardware_fanatiker schrieb:


> Ja, ecc ergibt keinen Sinn, würde auch keine vollbestückung nehmen.
> Ob du jetzt mehr brauchst als 1333 cl9 , musst du wissen, ebenso wie 12gb mit 2 gb Modulen oder 24 gb mit 4 gb Modulen.




Ich hab von meinem alten Sys noch 12 GB Dominator GT 6x2 GB hier. Entweder aufteilen mit jeweils 3x2 GB oder noch ein 12 GB Kit bestellen? Ram sind ja momentan nicht so teuer.

@fac3l3ss: Das 800D kann aber nicht ohne weiteres ein SR 2 aufnehmen. Das müsste man modden. Allerdings bin ich nicht von so von dem 800D angetan. Hatte es ja schon einmal. Das gepostete Little Devil ist von der Aufmachung her sehr gut. Allerdings kann ich da nur 1 Netzteil verbauen. Der in dem Video hat irgendwie ein anderes als das von Highflow?!


----------



## fac3l3ss (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



Zaucher schrieb:


> (...)
> @fac3l3ss: Das 800D kann aber nicht ohne weiteres ein SR 2 aufnehmen. Das müsste man modden. Allerdings bin ich nicht von so von dem 800D angetan. Hatte es ja schon einmal. Das gepostete Little Devil ist von der Aufmachung her sehr gut. Allerdings kann ich da nur 1 Netzteil verbauen. Der in dem Video hat irgendwie ein anderes als das von Highflow?!


 Ich weiß nicht, wie gut dein Englisch ist und ob du ihm zugehört hast, aber er sagt, dass er den Hersteller wegen den 2 NTs gefragt hat und der hat im eine Platte gegeben, so das man 2 NTs verbauen kann.
(Die Platte, wo das NT dran ist, ist nur verschraubt, man kann sie also problemlos gegen eine mit 2 NTs wechseln)


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Softy (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



Zaucher schrieb:


> Der sieht edel aus. Kann man den auch um 90° drehen? Das ist sicherlich für manche Spiele sinnvoll oder nicht?



Mit dem Standfuß ist eine Drehung um 90° afaik nicht möglich. Aber eigentlich auch nicht notwendig, nur für diverse Darstellungen von Pin-up Girls  wäre das vorteilhaft


----------



## tobibo (22. Juli 2011)

Der benq xl2410t hat die Pivot-Funktion, welche du meinst.
Ansonsten fällt mir in keiner mit 3D und Pivot ein


----------



## Zaucher (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wie gut dein Englisch ist und ob du ihm zugehört hast, aber er sagt, dass er den Hersteller wegen den 2 NTs gefragt hat und der hat im eine Platte gegeben, so das man 2 NTs verbauen kann.
> (Die Platte, wo das NT dran ist, ist nur verschraubt, man kann sie also problemlos gegen eine mit 2 NTs wechseln)



Hoppla ...Den Teil hab ich wohl vorgespult . 



Softy schrieb:


> nur für diverse Darstellungen von Pin-up Girls  wäre das vorteilhaft



Verdammt....jetzt hat er mich ...Ich denke dass es gerade bei Shootern vorteilhaft ist, die Monitore zu drehen, da das Sichtfeld links und rechts sehr eingeschränkt ist, oder irre ich mich da?



tobibo schrieb:


> Der benq xl2410t hat die Pivot-Funktion, welche du meinst.
> Ansonsten fällt mir in keiner mit 3D und Pivot ein



Pivot-Funktion....stimmt so heißt die. Schöner Monitor 

Ich hab mich nochmal bei Evga erkundingt zwecks mehr GPUs auf einem Brett. Das gab mir keine Ruhe. Der schrieb mir zurück, dass es keine Probleme geben wird, mehr als 4 GPUs zu betreiben.
Dann hab ich nochmal alles durchgerechnet und kam auf den Entschluss, dass ich es doch probieren könnte. Wenn es nicht klappt, kann ich die Karten immer noch verkaufen.
Ich müsste allerdings Abstriche machen. Sprich erst mal keinen neuen Monitor und kein SR 2 mit Xeons. Dadurch spar ich mir viel Kohle.

Allerdings müsste ich die Karten Wasserkühlen. Erstens um die Karten kalt zu stellen und zweitens wegen den PCI Slots (Singelslotblende).
Ich weiß nicht ob da ein Mora mit 9x 140mm Lüfter ausreicht?

Hier die Hardware Config:

Wunschliste vom 22.07.2011, 14:22 | Geizhals.at EU

Wakü Config:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## tobibo (23. Juli 2011)

Also zu den Monitoren:
Von Pcgh gibts ein Video, wo die die Einrichtung von Eyefinity beschreiben und auch die Monitore hochkant (27:16) stellen und mit dem normalen Eyefinity (48:9) vergleichen, kannst ja mal suchen.
Ansonsten einfach mal auf youtube o.ä. gameplay-videos mit eyefinity bzw (3d-) vision-surround reinziehen.
Aslo ich fänds auch bei Shootern  angenehmer mit Monioren hochkant, habs aber noch nie ausprobiert.
Für Rennspiele ist bestimmt die 5760*1080 Auflösung cooler, da dann die Strecke an einem vorbeizieht, aber für Spiele, wie Anno oder WoW fände ich wiederum die Hochkant-Aufstellung besser.
Kommt also darauf an, was du zocken willst, ob du eine Pivot-Funktion benötigst...ich finde sie sehr praktisch.


----------



## habinho (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

nun also doch WaKü, gute Entscheidung 

bezüglich GPUs: Bist du dir sicher, dass diese 6 Karten auch im SLI-Modus laufen? Ich denke 6 GPUs zu betreiben ist was anderes als 6 GPUs im SLI-Modus zum laufen zu bringen. 
SLI unterstützt glaub ich max. 4-wax-SLI.


----------



## Zaucher (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

@tobibo: Danke für die Erklärung. Hab mir ein paar Videos angeschaut und muss sagen, dass das wie du schon geschrieben hast, Spieleabhängig ist. Trotz allem sollte der Monitor doch diese Drehfunktion aufweißen. Scheint mir hilfreich zu sein.

@habinho: Die Karten werden nicht über eine SLI Brücke verbunden, da sie einzeln angesprochen werden (Bitcoin und F@H). Die gepostete Konstellation wäre für F@H gut. Würde ich die 580er gegen 6990er tauschen hätte ich ein brutales Bitcoinmonster. Deshalb ist auch egal was man für Karten einbaut. Man könnte auch z.B. 3x 6990 und 2x 5870 einbauen.


----------



## Cleriker (23. Juli 2011)

Dann würde ich aber eher 3 6990 nehmen, das spart einiges an Platz, kühler-Kosten und verschlauchungsarbeit.


----------



## tobibo (23. Juli 2011)

Naja gut 7*580 sollten doch
einiges stärker sein, als 3*6990 und 2*5870/6950.


----------



## fac3l3ss (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wie gut dein Englisch ist und ob du ihm zugehört hast, aber er sagt, dass er den Hersteller wegen den 2 NTs gefragt hat und der hat im eine Platte gegeben, so das man 2 NTs verbauen kann.
> (Die Platte, wo das NT dran ist, ist nur verschraubt, man kann sie also problemlos gegen eine mit 2 NTs wechseln)
> (...)


 Hier nochmal ein Link auf die englische Herstellerseite, wo du das Gehäuse bestellen kannst: LD PC-V8 ATX/HPTX Black - LD Cooling Computer Cases
Für ein paar Euro mehr bekommst du eine KoKü, für einen Prozessor: LD PC-V10 Phase Change - LD Cooling Computer Cases
Kontaktseite: Contact us - LD Cooling Computer Cases


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## blackout24 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



tobibo schrieb:


> Naja gut 7*580 sollten doch
> einiges stärker sein, als 3*6990 und 2*5870/6950.


 
Die 6990 geht Streamprozessoren mässig ziemlich ab. Wäre
mir da garnicht so sicher.


----------



## fac3l3ss (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



blackout24 schrieb:


> Die 6990 geht Streamprozessoren mässig ziemlich ab. Wäre
> mir da garnicht so sicher.


 Versuche erstmal mehr als 4 GPUs zu verbauen...


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## blackout24 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Versuche erstmal mehr als 4 GPUs zu verbauen...
> 
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss


 
Der Threadsteller schreibt doch selbst das nach Kontaktaufnahme mit dem Mainboardhersteller mehr als 4 GPUs kein
Problem sein sollten und er es versuchen  möchte.


----------



## fac3l3ss (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



blackout24 schrieb:


> Der Threadsteller schreibt doch selbst das nach Kontaktaufnahme mit dem Mainboardhersteller mehr als 4 GPUs kein
> Problem sein sollten und er es versuchen  möchte.


 OMG...
Die Sache ist durch und es ist durchaus ein Problem *fac3palm*
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...lles-bios-fuer-mehr-als-4-gpus-notwendig.html


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## blackout24 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> OMG...
> Die Sache ist durch und es ist durchaus ein Problem *fac3palm*
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...lles-bios-fuer-mehr-als-4-gpus-notwendig.html
> 
> ...



Dann erkläre mir mal den Post #140
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...g-home-gaming-und-bitcoin-14.html#post3237748


----------



## fac3l3ss (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



blackout24 schrieb:


> Dann erkläre mir mal den Post #140
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...g-home-gaming-und-bitcoin-14.html#post3237748


 Sry, du hast Recht!
Ich würde mir am liebsten erstmal ein EVGA Board oder eine 580 leisten können 


MfG
fac3l3ss

3dit:


Zaucher schrieb:


> (...)
> Allerdings müsste ich die Karten Wasserkühlen. Erstens um die Karten  kalt zu stellen und zweitens wegen den PCI Slots (Singelslotblende).
> Ich weiß nicht ob da ein Mora mit 9x 140mm Lüfter ausreicht?
> 
> ...


HW von einem von mir gebauten Office-PC:
- 1 TB Samsung F3
- 64 GB C300
- 25K
- IGP

Deine:
- 1 TB Samsung F3 Ecogreen
- 64GB C300
- kein Prozessor
- 6x GTX 580 @ WaKü

Den Prozzi behälst du?
Zum MoRa, ich bezweifle, dass du damit 6 580er kühlen kannst, ich würde 2 davon als Sandwich-Tower aufbauen:
= = MoRa
- = Lüfter 140mm

- - -
===
- - -
===
- - -


----------



## Zaucher (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Hier nochmal ein Link auf die englische Herstellerseite, wo du das Gehäuse bestellen kannst


 
Danke für die Links..mal schauen ob ich ein LD oder ein Xigmatek Elysium nehmen werde.



blackout24 schrieb:


> Die 6990 geht Streamprozessoren mässig ziemlich ab. Wäre
> mir da garnicht so sicher.


 


tobibo schrieb:


> Naja gut 7*580 sollten doch
> einiges stärker sein, als 3*6990 und 2*5870/6950.



Man müsste da eher 6x 6990 vs. 6x 580 bzw. 6x 590er wobei mir die 590er deutlich zu teuer ist. Man müsste wissen ob Nvidia Karten besser auf dem Brett laufen als ATI.



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> HW von einem von mir gebauten Office-PC:
> - 1 TB Samsung F3
> - 64 GB C300
> - 25K
> ...




Hehe...ich denke mehr brauch ich nicht. Eine 64 GB SSD reicht voll aus für die paar Spiele wo ich zocke und dem BS. Die FP taugt ja auch was für sein Geld.
Später kannst du sagen...Schau mal, der hat die gleichen Teile wie mein Office PC 





fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Den Prozzi behälst du?



Ich hab halt noch den I7 920 allerdings nur begrenzt übertaktbar. Aber ein Neukauf wäre in meinen Augen sinnlos.




fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Zum MoRa, ich bezweifle, dass du damit 6 580er kühlen kannst, ich würde 2 davon als Sandwich-Tower aufbauen:
> = = MoRa
> - = Lüfter 140mm
> 
> ...



Zwei Moras mit jeweils 9x 140er Lüftern sollte dass doch leise?! kühlen können wenn man nur die Karten in den Kreislauf einbindet?


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



Zaucher schrieb:


> Man müsste da eher 6x 6990 vs. 6x 580 bzw. 6x 590er wobei mir die 590er deutlich zu teuer ist. Man müsste wissen ob Nvidia Karten besser auf dem Brett laufen als ATI.


 
Ob AMD oder Nvidia ist dem Brett völlig egal.


----------



## fac3l3ss (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



Zaucher schrieb:


> (...)
> Zwei Moras mit jeweils 9x 140er Lüftern sollte dass doch leise?! kühlen können wenn man nur die Karten in den Kreislauf einbindet?


 Sollte eigentlich schon sein, jede 580 bekommt dann einen quasi 3x140 Radiator.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## blackout24 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ob AMD oder Nvidia ist dem Brett völlig egal.


 
Dann würde ich doch eher zu 6990ern greifen als GTX580s, oder?
Eine 6990 kostet ~500 Euro liefert 5,1 TFlops Single Precision 1,2 TFlops Double Precision.
Quelle: AMD-Radeon-HD-6000-Serie

Eine GTX580 kostet zwischen 400-500 Euro liefert 1,6 TFlops Single Precision und 0,2 TFlops Double Precision.
Quelle: Nvidia-Geforce-500-Serie

Für GGPU fetzt die ATI also mehr wenn ich das richtig verstehe? Mit 6 Stück davon hätte man
rund 30 TFlops. Zum Vergleich der Atlas Cluster bei Folding@Home hat 80 TFlops und besteht
aus viel mehr Grakas dafür ältere Geforce 200er Atlas’ Specs | Atlas Folding


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Wenn du das direkt umrechnen kannst und das auch so vom Programm genommen wird, die die AMD klar schneller.

Ach ja, "ATI" gibts nicht mehr, heißt jetzt immer "AMD".


----------



## fac3l3ss (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn du das direkt umrechnen kannst und das auch so vom Programm genommen wird, die die AMD klar schneller.
> 
> Ach ja, "ATI" gibts nicht mehr, heißt jetzt immer "AMD".


 Zum Falten sind die AMDs generell nich gut, ich würde 6 580er nehmen.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Keine Ahnung, ob das immer noch so ist. Hängt halt am Programm, wenn das Cuda nutzt, kann AMD da natürlich nicht mithalten.


----------



## fac3l3ss (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ob das immer noch so ist. Hängt halt am Programm, wenn das Cuda nutzt, kann AMD da natürlich nicht mithalten.





> Seit Juni 2008 steht auch eine Beta-Version für Nvidia-Grafikkarten zur Verfügung. Die verwendete GPU muss zu Nvidias CUDA-Technik kompatibel sein (ab G80 mit GeForce-Treiber ab 174.55).[2] Derzeit (Stand 2010) ist die GPU-Unterstützung nur unter Windows verfügbar.
> Der neue v7 Client, welcher sich momentan noch in der offenen Beta  befindet, unterstützt nun auch die Radeon Karten der 5000er und 6000er  Serie. Dabei greift der v7 Client auf den neuen Standard OpenCL zurück. In Zukunft werden somit die Karten der 2000er, 3000er und 4000er Serie nicht mehr unterstützt.


Quelle
Mit den HD6xern geht es nur mit einem Betaclienten.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Tja, F@H scheint von Nvidia beherrscht zu sein, eigentlich sehr schade.


----------



## fac3l3ss (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, F@H scheint von Nvidia beherrscht zu sein, eigentlich sehr schade.


 Für mich auf jeden Fall 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Dabei kann es doch nicht so schwer sein, die Rohleistung, die die AMD Karten haben, auch voll zu nutzen.


----------



## Zaucher (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Stimt...AMD ist das ja jetzt. Ich war bis jetzt immer nur auf der grünen Seite.

30 TFlops sind natürlich schon heftig. Wenn man bedenkt dass der Fastra 2 Supercomputer gerade mal 12 TFlops schafft. Sind natürlich ältere Grafikkarten verbaut.
Man muss halt abwägen.....Nvidia Karten kann man bei Bitcoin vergessen, sind allerdings für F@H starkt. Wiederrum AMD Karten machen bei Bitcoin massig Ghash/s, sind aber dafür für F@H schlecht.

Ich finde es ebenfalls sehr schade, dass man nur mit Nvidia Karten gut Falten kann. Ich denke dass sollte man in der Zukunft ändern. Für mein Vorhaben sind wohl ATI Karten besser, alleine deswegen schon, um nicht auf den Kosten sitzen zu bleiben.

Also wäre eine Konstellation mit 6x6990 und 2 Moras am vernünftigsten. Ich werde mal die Geizhals - und Aquacomputerliste ändern.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Wenn du richtig Kohle hast, bau doch zwei identische Rechner, nur eben einmal mit AMD Karten bestückt und das andere System mit Nvidia Karten.


----------



## habinho (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

ich glaub 2 Computer hat der TE kategorisch ausgeschlossen, eine Überlegung ist das aber sicherlich Wert ^^

aber es gibt doch einen Beta-Client oder? Beta ist immerhin besser, als gar kein Client ^^
Ich denke, ich würde zu AMD greifen, da diese bei OpenCl-Unterstützung einfach nur fetzen, siehe Bitcoin-GPU-Mining.


----------



## fac3l3ss (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



habinho schrieb:


> ich glaub 2 Computer hat der TE kategorisch ausgeschlossen, eine Überlegung ist das aber sicherlich Wert ^^
> 
> aber es gibt doch einen Beta-Client oder? Beta ist immerhin besser, als gar kein Client ^^
> Ich denke, ich würde zu AMD greifen, da diese bei OpenCl-Unterstützung einfach nur fetzen, siehe Bitcoin-GPU-Mining.


 Also, meine 6950 faltet gerade mit OpenCL 
https://fah-web.stanford.edu/projects/FAHClient/wiki/BetaRelease
-> Der aktuelle v7 Beta Treiber


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## habinho (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

und wie macht sich die Karte so? Müsste doch ordentlich sein das Ergebnis oder?


----------



## fac3l3ss (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



habinho schrieb:


> und wie der macht sich die Karte so? Müsste doch ordentlich sein das Ergebnis oder?


 Naja... Eine normale WU dauert ca. 6h
Moment... Ich hatte auf wenig Auslastung gestellt -.-


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

jetzt müsstest du halt nur noch eine Nvidia einbauen und vergleichen.


----------



## Zaucher (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

@fac3l3ss: Das wäre natürlich schön zu wissen wie sich deine AMD Karte beim falten so macht. Kannst du da irgendwelche Daten im Vergleich zu Nvidia Karten machen?

@quantenslipstream: Ne zwei Rechner sind mir dann doch zu viel. Alles in einem und Lan tauglich sollte er sein 

@habinho: Die 6990 fetzt richtig im Mining. Ich denke mit 6x 6990 sind knappe 5 Ghash/h drinnen^^


----------



## habinho (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

jo, um so geiler wäre es, wenn der Folding-Client die Radeons vernünftig ansprechen könnte.

@fac3l3ss: Wenn du den PPD-Wert ermitteln könntest, hätten wir direkte Vergleichswerte:
Geforce GTX 560 Ti im Test: Besser als AMDs Radeon HD 6950? - fermi, geforce - Seite 11

und nochmal hier:
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...-nvidia-geforce-gtx-560-ti-1gb-review-17.html


----------



## Zaucher (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Mit was für einer Karte würdest du die 6950 von fac3l3ss vergleichen?
Sehe ich das richtig dass die 580 bei einem Verbrauch von 349W 17300 PPD`s macht?


----------



## blackout24 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Ich frage mich wie die Rechnenleistung aller PCs zusammen im Jahr 1995 war. Gut möglich, dass
das unter 30TFlops liegt. Also genug Rechenleistung um ein toten Planeten Neuzustarten. ^^

Also mir wäre persönlich Bitcoin wichtiger als Falten. Ist ja sicher nicht so, dass die garnicht falten können.

Bitte kleines Tagebuch machen, wenn es soweit ist. Wünsch dir viel Erfolg.


----------



## fac3l3ss (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



blackout24 schrieb:


> (...)
> Bitte kleines Tagebuch machen, wenn es soweit ist. Wünsch dir viel Erfolg.


 Zaucher hat letztens sein High-Flow TB beendet, das hier wird jetzt sein neues 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Zaucher (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

@fac3l3ss: Kannst du uns noch irgendwelche PPD Werte liefern. Wäre wirklich mal intressant, wie di AMD Karten falten.

@blackout24: Da hab ich was schönes auf wikipedia gelesen. Hier der Link. Mich würde das auch mal intressieren, was damals alle Heimrechner an Leistung gebracht haben. Leider findet man dazu nichts im Netz

Tagebuch wird es natürlich geben


----------



## fac3l3ss (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Mal schauen, mein FahMon unterstützt den Clienten nicht...


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## habinho (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



Zaucher schrieb:


> Mit was für einer Karte würdest du die 6950 von fac3l3ss vergleichen?


 
Das NVidia-Pendant einer HD 6950 ist die GTX 560 Ti (wobei die AMD ein Stückchen schneller ist)
Ich denke, ich könnte auch mal schauen, was meine 6870 so liefert.


----------



## fac3l3ss (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



habinho schrieb:


> Das NVidia-Pendant einer HD 6950 ist die GTX 560 Ti (wobei die AMD ein Stückchen schneller ist)
> Ich denke, ich könnte auch mal schauen, was meine 6870 so liefert.


 Die ist Übertaktet und unlocked. Leistung = mindestens 6970 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## habinho (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

wenn dem so ist, dann ist das NVidia-Pendat eine GTX 570 ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Man kann sagen, reich von der Leistung sieht die Reihenfolge wie folgt aus:
GTX 580
AMD 6970
GTX 570
AMD 6950
GTX 560 Ti


----------



## Zaucher (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Wäre auf jeden Fall intressant wieviel PPDs unteschied es sind zwischen Nvidia und AMD gibt.

Ich hab den Geizhals und Aquatuning Link aktualiesiert. Es ist aber doch ein stückweit teurer als wie die Konstellation mit den Nvidia Karten. Man müsste vll. schaun ob man irgendwo Prozente bekommt ( AT, Evga usw.)
So übersteigt es mein Budget.

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/11d194460da82880ddd28a9b1ff958a5

Rechner für Bitcoin | Geizhals.at EU


----------



## fac3l3ss (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Man kann sagen, reich von der Leistung sieht die Reihenfolge wie folgt aus:
> GTX 580
> AMD 6970
> GTX 570
> ...


 Wobei das mit der HD6970 und der 570 sehr knapp ist und nVidia Physx und Donsampling bietet.


MfG
fac3l3ss

3dit:
12 GPUs 0o
Kannst du mit einer evtl für mich mitfalten?


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Wobei das mit der HD6970 und der 570 sehr knapp ist und nVidia Physx und Donsampling bietet.



Physix und Cuda haben aber nichts mit der Leistung zu tun.
Will der AMD User Pyhsx, kann er sich eine 9600GT reinschrauben, die hat mehr Physx Leistung als die GTX 570, wenn die nebenbei auch noch die Grafik darstellen soll.


----------



## fac3l3ss (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> *Physix und Cuda haben aber nichts mit der Leistung zu tun.*
> Will der AMD User Pyhsx, kann er sich eine 9600GT reinschrauben, die hat mehr Physx Leistung als die GTX 570, wenn die nebenbei auch noch die Grafik darstellen soll.


 Trotzdem hat nVidia das als Features, ich meinte mit den beiden GraKas die Leistung.
Und ein 9600 GT gibt es ab 60€, dass ist mir zuviel für nur Physx, bei nVidia ist es schon dabei.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Ja, ist eben nur ein Feature, meistens benutzt man es nicht, meistens sieht man es nicht, wenn man es benutzt, also insgesamt betrachtet irgendwie überflüssig.


----------



## Zaucher (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> 12 GPUs 0o
> Kannst du mit einer evtl für mich mitfalten?



Gerne 


Man könnte eig. die beiden Moras 3 9x 140mm gegen 2 Moras 3 4x 180mm tauschen. Da würd ich mir nochmal rund 250€ sparen. Leistung sollte doch die gleiche sein oder nicht?

Edit: Eine 9800GT hab ich hier auch noch liegen. Ein Slot wäre ja theoretisch noch frei ^^


----------



## fac3l3ss (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



Zaucher schrieb:


> Gerne
> 
> 
> Man könnte eig. die beiden Moras 3 9x 140mm gegen 2 Moras 3 4x 180mm tauschen. Da würd ich mir nochmal rund 250€ sparen. Leistung sollte doch die gleiche sein oder nicht?
> ...


 Soweit ich weß, hat der MoRa 180 eine Leistung von dem 120er MoRA!?
Und zu dem Edit gibt es von mir nur einen *hust*  = )


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Zaucher (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Soweit ich weß, hat der MoRa 180 eine Leistung von dem 120er MoRA!?
> Und zu dem Edit gibt es von mir nur einen *hust*  = )



Theoretisch würde dann die 180er Versions des Moras auch gehen. Ich glaub für die Kühlung mach ich mir mal noch einen extra Thread auf. Ich glaub die 9800GT hau ich dann noch in den letzten Slot rein. Muss halt schauen ob da dann nicht die Anschlüsse im Weg sind.


----------



## fac3l3ss (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



Zaucher schrieb:


> Theoretisch würde dann die 180er Versions des Moras auch gehen. Ich glaub für die Kühlung mach ich mir mal noch einen extra Thread auf. Ich glaub die 9800GT hau ich dann noch in den letzten Slot rein. Muss halt schauen ob da dann nicht die Anschlüsse im Weg sind.


Falls du das tust, bitte ich um einen Link zum Thread 
Und für die 9800GT hast da noch Slots frei... Wird mit der auch gefaltet? Dann wären es 13 GPUs... 3pic!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## danomat (24. Juli 2011)

Aktualisier doch dein ersten post zum aktuellen stand. 
Is echt sehr interessant


----------



## Zaucher (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Falls du das tust, bitte ich um einen Link zum Thread



Mach ich...wenn alles geklärt ist, wird ein TB eröffnet.



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Und für die 9800GT hast da noch Slots frei... Wird mit der auch gefaltet? Dann wären es 13 GPUs... 3pic!



Normal sollte noch ein Slot frei sein. Für 20€ könnte man die 9800 auch noch Wasserkühlen. Gefaltet wird dann mit vollen 13 GPUs und um die 30 TFlops 




danomat schrieb:


> Aktualisier doch dein ersten post zum aktuellen stand.
> Is echt sehr interessant


 
Done


----------



## Softy (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Welche CPU nimmst Du denn? Deine jetzige?


----------



## Zaucher (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Jop ist ein I7 920..allerdings lässt sich dieser nicht so gut übertakten.


----------



## habinho (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Erstmal: fette gz für deine 1000l/h.. das ist Wahnsinn. Nein, das ist Zaucher 

bezüglich falten: gute Nachrichten:
Die aktuelle Beta des Folding-Clienten hat es geschafft, die Leistungen der Radeon zu verdoppeln(!). Zwar sind diese immernoch mehr als deutlich unter den NVidia-Werten, aber nicht mehr so fatal grottig.
Meine 6870 schafft etwa ~7400 PPD, wobei ich aber denke, dass der Folding-Client noch besser optimiert wird. Eine sofortige Verdopplung in der Beta-Version ist genial finde ich. Zumal ich in anderen Foren herausbekommen habe, dass der neue Core16 für AMD-Karten erst sein ein paar Monaten integriert wurde.

@fac3l3ss: der Monitor ist in der v7 integriert, du musst außerdem noch ein wenig hand anlegen:
F@H Core 16: Taking AMD GPU Folding to the Next Level?
Da steht wie man auf Core16 schaltet. Lässt sich nett im Taskmanager einsehen, was gerade aktiv ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zaucher (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



habinho schrieb:


> Erstmal: fette gz für deine 1000l/h.. das ist Wahnsinn. Nein, das ist Zaucher



Danke 

Das sind ja super Nachrichten. Demnach lohnt es sich doch mit AMD Karten zu falten, auch wenn die Ausbeute natürlich nicht so hoch ist wie bei Nvidia Karten.
Ich denke aus der Konfig im Startpost, ist soweit alles ok...oder gibt es noch was zu verbessern? 2x 1,5k wird auch dicke reichen.


----------



## Lan_Party (24. Juli 2011)

Hast du schon ausgerechnet wie viel diese Maschiene 24/7 kostet?


----------



## Zaucher (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Mit 6x6990 mach ich ca. 5,0 Ghash/s. Bei einem Difficulty Factor von 1690906.20472 und einer Exchange Rate  von 12 ($/฿) mach ich am Tag $ 35 und im Monat $1,084.98. Umgerechnet knapp 700€.
Das Sys wenn es 24/7 laufen würde, würden um die 400€ Stromkosten im Monat anfallen. Bleiben mir noch um die 200€ Gewinn.
Man müsste täglich schauen wie sich der Bitcoin verhält, damit man kein Minusgeschäft macht.


----------



## Lan_Party (24. Juli 2011)

What!? Also wenn man das System aus eigener Tasche bezahlen muss dauert es ja ewig bis man wieder bei +/- 0 ist. Klar wenn du deine Teile deines letzten Projects Vk'st hast du schon einiges zusammen aber ohne den Verkauf der Teile würde ich sowas nicht machen. 
Btw: Haben sich die bauer des Fastra II schon gemeldet bzw. Asus oder Evga?


----------



## fac3l3ss (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> What!? Also wenn man das System aus eigener Tasche bezahlen muss dauert es ja ewig bis man wieder bei +/- 0 ist. Klar wenn du deine Teile deines letzten Projects Vk'st hast du schon einiges zusammen aber ohne den Verkauf der Teile würde ich sowas nicht machen.
> Btw: Haben sich die bauer des Fastra II schon gemeldet bzw. Asus oder Evga?


 Asus sagt nein, EVGA sagt "kein Problem".


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Lan_Party (24. Juli 2011)

Genauer bitte.  Was heißt Nein? Beim bau des Fastra II wurde auch ein spezielles Bios von Asus benutzt.


----------



## fac3l3ss (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Genauer bitte.  Was heißt Nein? Beim bau des Fastra II wurde auch ein spezielles Bios von Asus benutzt.


 Asus: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...-mehr-als-4-gpus-notwendig-3.html#post3155601
EVGA: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...g-home-gaming-und-bitcoin-14.html#post3237748


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Zaucher (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> aber ohne den Verkauf der Teile würde ich sowas nicht machen.



Dann würd ich es auch nicht machen. Ich verkauf meine Sachen, leg noch 500€ dazu und ich kann mir die Zusammenstellung leisten.



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Btw: Haben sich die bauer des Fastra II schon gemeldet bzw. Asus oder Evga?



Jop haben sich gemeldet. Sehr netter Kontakt. Die sagten mir ungefähr das gleiche wie im Asus Support Thread. Evga allerdings schrieb, dass es normalerweiße nicht zu Problemen führen sollte. 
Man muss es eben ausprobieren ob es funktioniert oder nicht. Ansonsten muss mir Evga helfen. Schließlich verkaufen die ja die Bretter mit 7 PCI E Slots


----------



## Lan_Party (24. Juli 2011)

Zaucher schrieb:
			
		

> Dann würd ich es auch nicht machen. Ich verkauf meine Sachen, leg noch 500 dazu und ich kann mir die Zusammenstellung leisten.
> 
> Jop haben sich gemeldet. Sehr netter Kontakt. Die sagten mir ungefähr das gleiche wie im Asus Support Thread. Evga allerdings schrieb, dass es normalerweiße nicht zu Problemen führen sollte.
> Man muss es eben ausprobieren ob es funktioniert oder nicht. Ansonsten muss mir Evga helfen. Schließlich verkaufen die ja die Bretter mit 7 PCI E Slots



O.o da bekommst du aber einen batzen Geld für deine Teile.

Sie müssen nicht. Asus-Mitarbeiter müssen es ja auch nicht wie sie es schin gezeigt haben. Sie können wenn sie wollen aber ich denke das Evga sehr kulant ist und dir gerne hilft.


----------



## Zaucher (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Ich denke auch dass mir da Evga helfen wird. Die wollen ja schließlich auch wissen, was ihre Mainboards so drauf haben .
Aber ich glaube nicht dass alles auf Anhieb funktionieren wird.....wäre ja sonst langweilig


----------



## blackout24 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Schade das Kosten und Erträge beide variabel steigen. Gibts nicht ne StromFlat? All you can verbrat? 
Ein weiteres interesantes Projekt wäre ein Sonnenfalter der mit Solarstrom aus einem Solarcarport betrieben wird.
Würde man dann wohl eine USV brauchen für Wolkenphasen. Amortisation dauert dann natürlich noch viel länger.

Bin schon echt gespannt wie die Sache läuft.


----------



## habinho (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Du könntest doch eigentlich ein Wasserkraftwerk mit deiner aktuellen WaKü bauen um deine Stromkosten zu kompensieren ^^
Ich bin schon gespannt, wenn das Projekt die erste Hürde schafft, da bin ich aufjedenfall wieder dabei!


----------



## Lan_Party (25. Juli 2011)

Gäbe es eine Stromflat würde ich mir direkt 10 solcher Systeme zsmhauen.


----------



## Zaucher (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

@habinho: Das wäre auch eine möglichkeit. Ein Pc der sich selbst mir Strom versorgt 

Wir haben eine Photovoltaik Anlage auf dem Dach. Die macht bei schönem Wetter um die 3500W. Ich würde sagen dass mein PC um die 2500W aus der Steckdose ziehen wird bei einer Leistungsaufnahme von 375W pro Karte. Ich muss aber nochmal betonen, das der Rechner keine 24/7 laufen wird.
Ich gehe im Frühling nächsten Jahres wahrscheinlich wieder auf eine Lan. Die Eintrittskosten belaufen sich auf 30€.
Sagen wir der PC läuft Hardcore 40h an dem Wochenende. Er zieht wie schon geschrieben humane 2,5 Kw/h bei Vollast (mining usw..). Der Strompreis beläuft sich auf sagen wir mal 0,24€ pro Kw/h.

Rechnung: 40h * 2,5 Kw/h * 0,24€/Kw/h = 24€

Dann hab ich ja mein Eintrittsgeld schon fast durch den Strom rausgeholt


----------



## blackout24 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Für ein Studentenwohnheim wäre so ein Ding auch praktisch. Zahlste ~200 Euro Miete hast dafür
Wasser und Strom und ordentliches Internet ( zumindest an TUs ).


----------



## Lan_Party (25. Juli 2011)

blackout24 schrieb:
			
		

> Für ein Studentenwohnheim wäre so ein Ding auch praktisch. Zahlste ~200 Euro Miete hast dafür
> Wasser und Strom und ordentliches Internet ( zumindest an TUs ).



Genau ne! Ein student kann sich sowas auchleisten. xD


----------



## blackout24 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Genau ne! Ein student kann sich sowas auchleisten. xD


 
Es sind nicht alle Studenten arm.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Ich kenne keine reichen Studenten und die, die aus reichem Elternhaus kommen, studieren nicht, die amüsieren sich nur.


----------



## Zaucher (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Nächstes Jahr geht es bei mir auch los mit studieren. Allerdings hab ich noch kein Plan was 

Ich hab noch die 3 Dell Monitore in den Geizhalslink editiert. Da muss ich dann schauen wie es am Ende mit meinem Budget aussieht. Je nach dem hol ich mir die 3 oder ich bleib bei meinem jetztigen.
Soweit sollte ja alles passen. Vergessen hab ich jetzt nichts glaub ich?!


----------



## huntertech (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Versuch's mit technischem Journalismus


----------



## blackout24 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



Zaucher schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr geht es bei mir auch los mit studieren. Allerdings hab ich noch kein Plan was
> 
> Ich hab noch die 3 Dell Monitore in den Geizhalslink editiert. Da muss ich dann schauen wie es am Ende mit meinem Budget aussieht. Je nach dem hol ich mir die 3 oder ich bleib bei meinem jetztigen.
> Soweit sollte ja alles passen. Vergessen hab ich jetzt nichts glaub ich?!


 
Die 7te HD6990 für 35TFlops 

@quantenslipstream

Fahr mal nach Passau zu den BWLern.


----------



## Cleriker (25. Juli 2011)

Wieso sollte man eigentlich studieren, wenn man nicht weiß was?

Das System sieht echt mal geil aus. Aus meiner Sicht wäre die drei Monitore da schon Pflicht.


----------



## Zaucher (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



huntertech schrieb:


> Versuch's mit technischem Journalismus



Nein Danke ...Maschinenbau reizt mich. Soll aber anscheinend brutal schwer sein.



blackout24 schrieb:


> Die 7te HD6990 für 35TFlops



Der 7. Slot will ich für meine 9800 frei halten als PhysX Karte zum zocken 



Cleriker schrieb:


> Wieso sollte man eigentlich studieren, wenn man nicht weiß was?



Ich glaub bei mir in der Klasse weiß kein einziger was er studieren soll 



Cleriker schrieb:


> Das System sieht echt mal geil aus. Aus meiner Sicht wäre die drei Monitore da schon Pflicht.



Muss ich schauen was zum Schluss der Kontostand spricht 

Ich hau jetzt dann erst mal massig emails raus um vielleicht bei dem ein oder anderen Händler im Internet Prozente zu kriegen. Ich hoffe ich kann da ein paar mit ins Boot ziehen.


----------



## Cleriker (25. Juli 2011)

Zaucher schrieb:
			
		

> Nein Danke ...Maschinenbau reizt mich. Soll aber anscheinend brutal schwer sein.
> 
> 
> Ich hau jetzt dann erst mal massig emails raus um vielleicht bei dem ein oder anderen Händler im Internet Prozente zu kriegen. Ich hoffe ich kann da ein paar mit ins Boot ziehen.



Stimmt, Maschinenbau ist nicht ganz ohne. Hab ich am eigenen Leib gespürt. Ist aber auch echt was für Mathematik Fans und stellenweise sehr abstrakt. Wenn man nicht spätestens im zweiten Semester den Dreh raus hat, kann man getrost abwinken.

Dann viel Glück bei deinen Mails. Wird sich schon jemand finden...


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



Zaucher schrieb:


> Nein Danke ...Maschinenbau reizt mich. Soll aber anscheinend brutal schwer sein.


 
Na ja, wenn das ein paar Mods schaffen, kann es nicht so schwer sein. 



Zaucher schrieb:


> Ich glaub bei mir in der Klasse weiß kein einziger was er studieren soll



Der ultimative Tipp:
Whisky Destillation studieren.  



Zaucher schrieb:


> Muss ich schauen was zum Schluss der Kontostand spricht



Wie wäre es mit Germanistik oder Sozialheilkunde?


----------



## Cleriker (25. Juli 2011)

Hey Quante, du kannst ja richtig lustig sein...

Maschinenbau ist so eine Sache...
Mein Lehrer hat uns erst dann an Programme zur Berechnung gelassen, wenn wir ihm schriftlich fast ebenbürtig waren. Das schwierigste ist aber das reindenken.

Hey Zaucher, hältst du uns denn mit den Mails auf dem laufenden? Weisst du schon, wen du alles anschreibst?


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Wieso lustig? 
Mit Germanistik kannst du eine Menge reißen ebenso mit Sozialheilkunde. Guck die die kaputten Typen im Nachmittagsfernsehen an, ist eine Goldgrube.


----------



## Zaucher (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der ultimative Tipp:
> Whisky Destillation studieren.



Na also. Da hab ich doch schon meinen Studiengang gefunden. Danke dir 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit Germanistik oder Sozialheilkunde?



Haha...wenn ich mir die Sozialklasse anschaue und sehe, was die gerade in Mathe machen 
Ja ich weiß...die müssen trotzdem was auf dem Kasten haben. 


@Cleriker: Kann ich machen...So wirklich weiß ich nicht wen ich da alles anschreiben soll. Die Hersteller selber, oder die, die das Zeug verkaufen. Ich dachte da an (Evga, AT, Caseking, Asus...???)
Mir würden ja ein paar Prozente schon reichen


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



Zaucher schrieb:


> Na also. Da hab ich doch schon meinen Studiengang gefunden. Danke dir



Jop, das praktische Semester ist klasse, die ganze Zeit nur saufen.


----------



## Cleriker (25. Juli 2011)

Nur Whisky saufen... das wär nichts für mich. Danach stinkt man noch am nächsten Tag aus dem Hals.

Du könntest dich wirklich direkt an die Hersteller wenden. Im speziellen an die der WaKü und der Grakas.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Nur Whisky saufen... das wär nichts für mich. Danach stinkt man noch am nächsten Tag aus dem Hals.


 
Das kommt vom Fuselalkohol, der in den billigem Whisky drin ist, bei teurem hast du das nicht.


----------



## blackout24 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Vielleicht könntest du dich auch nach Sponsoren umschauen weiß aber nicht, wenn du
anschreiben könntest. Wenn du das groß aufziehst mit eigener Seite könnte dem ja
der Werbe Effekt was wert sein. Den Fastra II kennt ja auch jeder mittlerweile.

Als Studium kann ich Kombinationen aus Wirtschaft und Technik empfehlen.
BWLtQ, Wirtschaftsingenieurwesen etc. sehr abwechslungsreicher Stoff
und bei den Technischen Sachen nicht so arg vertieft das man nichts mehr rafft.
Berufschancen stehen damit auch gut. Generalisten sind immer gefragt.


----------



## Lan_Party (26. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Das kommt vom Fuselalkohol, der in den billigem Whisky drin ist, bei teurem hast du das nicht.



Whisky schmeckt doch zum kotzen. Naja vllt. bin ich noch zu jung um Wiskey genießen zu können.


----------



## fac3l3ss (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Der Titel ist immernoch "Rechner für*d* Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin" 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Zaucher (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Du könntest dich wirklich direkt an die Hersteller wenden. Im speziellen an die der WaKü und der Grakas.



Jop...das werd ich mal machen. Mal schauen ob ich glück habe.



blackout24 schrieb:


> Wenn du das groß aufziehst mit eigener Seite könnte dem ja
> der Werbe Effekt was wert sein. Den Fastra II kennt ja auch jeder mittlerweile.



Jo da scheitert es schon . Ich habe null Plan mit Internetseiten bzw. wie man eine Seite einrichtet.



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Whisky schmeckt doch zum kotzen. Naja vllt. bin ich noch zu jung um Wiskey genießen zu können.



Man darf auch nicht den billig Fusel drinken. Dazu zählt auch Jack Daniels 



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Der Titel ist immernoch "Rechner für*d* Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin"



Das gibts nicht....Seit 23 Seiten weißt mich keiner drauf hin. Ihr seit mir so welche . Danke

Ich hab mir gerade die Caselabs Gehäuse angeschaut. Die sind auch mehr als groß


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner für Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Und was kosten die Gehäuse?


----------



## Cleriker (26. Juli 2011)

Steht immer über den Bildern.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner für Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Ah, jetzt auch gesehen... na ja, da ist das Elysium schon um einiges günstiger.


----------



## fac3l3ss (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner fürd Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



Zaucher schrieb:


> Jop...das werd ich mal machen. Mal schauen ob ich glück habe.


 Die Kühlung der GraKas ist echt... Davon könnte man an sich einen guten PC kaufen 



Zaucher schrieb:


> Jo da scheitert es schon . Ich habe null Plan mit Internetseiten bzw. wie man eine Seite einrichtet.


 Siehe fac3l3ss.de... 
Bestimmt findet sich aber jemand, der dir bei einer simplen Website hilft, notfalls nimmst du Wordpress.



Zaucher schrieb:


> Das gibts nicht....Seit 23 Seiten weißt mich keiner drauf hin. Ihr seit mir so welche . Danke


 Mir ist es schon zweimal aufgefallen, habe es aber vergessen 



Zaucher schrieb:


> Ich hab mir gerade die Caselabs Gehäuse angeschaut. Die sind auch mehr als groß


 Wow!! 
THX für den Link! 
Die Gehäuse sehen sehr "Schnelle-HW"-mäßig aus...


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Lan_Party (26. Juli 2011)

Zaucher schrieb:
			
		

> Man darf auch nicht den billig Fusel drinken. Dazu zählt auch Jack Daniels TE]
> 
> Was ist denn dan ein guter Whisky? o_O


----------



## habinho (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner für Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

hört mal auf den Thread mit Whisky vollzumüllen ^^

@fac3l3ss: PHP ist doch super einfach 
@Zaucher: Die Webseite muss ja kein kompliziertes CMS haben, da wirst du eh nur das nötigste reinpacken. Wie schon erwähnt, kannst einfach Wordpress nehmen, damit hast du dann gleich auch ein Tagebuch


----------



## Zaucher (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner für Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Haha...damit das Whisky Thema beendet ist. Der hier ist sehr geil.

@habinho: Wäre mit Sicherheit von Vorteil wenn man dazu eine kleine Website zu hätte. Mal schauen ob sich das was machen lässt. Kumpel von mir hat gerade seine IT Ausbildung beendet. Vll. kann der mir da helfen.
Zu Wordpress....werd ich mir mal genauer anschauen. Sieht auf den ersten Blick sehr intressant an. Hoffe das ist nicht all zu schwer zu verstehen. Wegen den Sicherrungen im Haus muss ich mich noch kümmern. Nicht dass es mir die Sicherrung raus haut, wenn ich den PC anschalten will. Momentan hängt bei mir ein Anlaufstrombegrenzer vor der Mehrfachsteckdosenleiste.


----------



## fac3l3ss (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner für Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Bei Wordpress ist die Installation das schwerste 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Zaucher (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner für Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Na dass werd ich noch hinkriegen


----------



## habinho (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner für Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Wordpress ist einfach super einfach, da wirst du locker durchblicken. Das schwierige ist ein passendes Design zu finden. Für mich als Programmierer das mit Abstand schwierigste und kopfzerreißerischste überhaupt 
eine .de-Domain kostet inkl. Webspace gar nichts, vorallerdingen weil du kaum besondere Ansprüche haben solltest, also max. 3-4 Euro im Monat.

zurück zur Hardware:
hast du dich hier jetzt komplett entschieden, oder muss noch was geklärt werden?


----------



## Zaucher (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner für Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Dann werd ich mir mal so eine Website einrichten. Ich denke, dass ist ein sehr guter Ansatz, um das Pojekt auch außerhalb des Forums bekannt zu machen. Zumal sich bestimmt dann welche hier anmelden. Hilft dann jedem ein bisschen, hoffe ich mal.

Zur Hardware: Ich glaub da sollte soweit alles passen. Ich hab nochmal eine Festplatte in den Geizhalslink dazu getan. 2 TB sind dann mehr als ausreichend. Wenn man bedenkt dass ich momentan auch mit nur 300 GB auskomme. Vll. sollte man sich noch überlegen, ob man die Lüfter, die sich standartmäßig im Case befinden, gegen andere zu tauschen. Farblich dachte ich da an eine schwarz-rot Combi, da Ram und Mainboard schon die Farbe aufweißen.
Falls ich mal eine 7. Karte einbauen will, reichen da die 10 PCI Slots vom Gehäuse? Der SLI Connector würde ja 7 Karten unterstützen.


Zur Kühlung muss ich noch was klären, dafür mach ich aber einen extra Thread auf.

Edit: Wakü Link korrigiert....Mora Blende dazu + 1 Kupplung.


----------



## Zaucher (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner für Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

So..ich weiß das gehöhrt eig. nicht hier her. Ich hoffe das geht trotzdem klar.

Zur Website:

Eine Domain hole ich mir bei Premium Hosting. Premium Service. - domainFACTORY. Webspace krieg ich von einem Kumpel . Nur ich finde keinen richtig guten Namen für das Vorhaben und dem damit verbundenen Domainnamen.

Ich dachte vll. an: www.elysium-supercomputer.de

Habt ihr vll. bessere Ideen?


----------



## habinho (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner für Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

wie wäre es sich auf die Grafikkarte zu beziehen?

Der Codename der HD 6990 ist Antilles. Vllt:

www.antilles-supercomputer.com
www.antilles-enhanced.com

davon ausgehend, dass "Antilles" für eine Insel steht: (Genauso wie Barts [6850/70] und Cayman[6950/70], "Northern Islands" halt )
Die Antillen liegen in der Karibik = Hurricane

www.antilles-hurricane.com
www.antilles-storm.com

ich find die letzten beiden einfach nur geil, so würde ich meinen nennen


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (31. Juli 2011)

Ich würds darauf ausrichten, ob und von wem du gesponsert wirst.


----------



## fac3l3ss (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner für Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



hardware_fanatiker schrieb:


> Ich würds darauf ausrichten, ob und von wem du gesponsert wirst.


 Würde ich nicht machen, Werbung direkt in der URL? 
Mein Vorschlag: Antillesfolding.xy
Wie hier: Fighting Huntington’s Disease with Folding@Home | Atlas Folding


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (31. Juli 2011)

Ja mit caseking oder so käme das sicher blöd, aber wenn er z. B. Von Intel, AMD oder evga gesponsert wird, dann würde ich deren Produkt schon gleich in die Domain mit reinnehmen,  z.b. Sr2 goes folding


----------



## fac3l3ss (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner für Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



hardware_fanatiker schrieb:


> Ja mit caseking oder so käme das sicher blöd, aber wenn er z. B. Von* Intel, AMD* oder evga gesponsert wird, dann würde ich deren Produkt schon gleich in die Domain mit reinnehmen,  z.b. Sr2 goes folding


 Ich glaube, die brauchen keine Werbung 
Und ich weiß nicht ob EVGA die AMDs toleriert? 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (31. Juli 2011)

Naja hier wurden dem TE auch prozzis in Aussicht gestellt, müsste man halt nur wegen den grakas gucken 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/133851-project-white-leviathan.html


----------



## Zaucher (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rechner für Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Danke für die Vorschläge. Ich finde es sollte in der URL noch keine Werbung stehen. Das kann man ja dann gleich auf der Hauptseite zeigen lassen. 
Den Vorschlag mit "Antilles" find ich genial. Ist ja so eine Art Codename für die 6990.

Deshalb gefällt mir www.antilles-supercomputer.com bis jetzt am besten. Oder sollte man noch Folding mit in die URL nehmen?

Wenn ich die komplette Hardware bei Mindfactory bestelle inkl. Gehäuse denk ich mal, dass ich da vll. Prozente rausschlagen kann?!
Vll. zuerst einmal bei den Firmen wie Evga usw. anschreiben ob sie vll. etwas sponsern können.
Wakü würde ich komplett bei AT bestellen.
Die bis jetzt anfallenden kosten sind zu hoch. Momentan bin ich 1K über dem Kapital


----------



## habinho (1. August 2011)

*AW: Rechner für Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

mein Favorit ist immernoch antilles-storm.com, aber das natürlich allein deine Entscheidung 
(Warum? Antiilen = Karibikinsel = Sturm)

Ich würd vorallerdingen bei den Versuchen bei den Grafikkarten was rauszuholen, nicht jeder möchte sich gleich 6 6990 kaufen


----------



## blackout24 (1. August 2011)

*AW: Rechner für Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Nach 2-3% Skonto fragen beim Händler, dafür das du sofort bezahlst. Sind vielleicht nur 100 Euro die du da 
raus bekommst aber immerhin.


----------



## Jens7385 (1. August 2011)

*AW: Rechner für Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Moin moin, Hab gerade nen Test von den Xigmatek Elysium auf der PCGH-Homepage gesehen.Klick
Habe gedacht das es dich interessieren könnte.


----------



## Zaucher (1. August 2011)

*AW: Rechner für Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



habinho schrieb:


> Ich würd vorallerdingen bei den Versuchen bei den Grafikkarten was rauszuholen, nicht jeder möchte sich gleich 6 6990 kaufen



Meinst du direkt AMD anschreiben?



blackout24 schrieb:


> Nach 2-3% Skonto fragen beim Händler, dafür das du sofort bezahlst. Sind vielleicht nur 100 Euro die du da
> raus bekommst aber immerhin.



Billiger ist immer gut. Man sollte das meiste an Rabatten raus holen.



Jens7385 schrieb:


> Habe gedacht das es dich interessieren könnte.



Danke...hab ich bereits gesehen. Schönes Review und vor allem ein schönes Case


----------



## fac3l3ss (1. August 2011)

*AW: Rechner für Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



Zaucher schrieb:


> Meinst du direkt AMD anschreiben?
> (...)


 Wenn dann eher bei denen, die die Karten machen, z.B. Sapphire.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## habinho (2. August 2011)

*AW: Rechner für Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

genau, bei den Herstellern nachfragen, die verkaufen die Karten ja auch.
Du kannst möglichst alle anschreiben, die 6990 im Angebot haben:
ASUS, XFX, Sapphire, Gigabyte, PowerColor, Club 3D, HIS, MSI


----------



## Zaucher (7. August 2011)

*AW: Rechner für Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

So die Domain steht, jetzt muss ich mir das ganze nur noch einrichten.

Doch da kam noch eine Frage zur Hardware auf:

Wenn ich 6 Karten einsetze, dann hab ich ja auf dem 4 Way SLI Board von Evga noch einen PCI E Slot über.
Jetzt wollte ich vll. den letzten Slot für eine OCZ RevoDrive her nehmen. Allerdings hat diese ja eine x4 Schnittstelle. Gibt es dazu irgendwelche Adapter?

Danke im vorraus


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. August 2011)

*AW: Rechner für Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Du kannst eine 1x oder 4x Karte in einen 16x Port stecken, kein Thema, du kannst nur eine 16x Karte nicht in einen 1x Port stecken (was logisch ist).


----------



## tobibo (7. August 2011)

Du kannst doch ein x4 Gerät auch in einen x8 Slot stecken 

Hier welche, die das auch gemacht haben 

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=808359&mpage=1

http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/f...-Revodrive-X2-240GB-PCI-Conflict-(Please-Help!)


----------



## Zaucher (7. August 2011)

*AW: Rechner für Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Brauch ich dafür nicht so ein Slot?...oder steh ich gerade auf dem Schlauch


----------



## Softy (7. August 2011)

*AW: Rechner für Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Eine PCIe x1 Karte passt aber mechanisch auch in einen größeren PCIe x16 Slot. Das ist kein Problem


----------



## tobibo (7. August 2011)

Zaucher schrieb:
			
		

> Brauch ich dafür nicht so ein Slot?...oder steh ich gerade auf dem Schlauch



10 Sekunden googlen und du hättest die Antwort.
Natürlich geht das!!


----------



## Zaucher (7. August 2011)

*AW: Rechner für Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



Softy schrieb:


> Eine PCIe x1 Karte passt aber mechanisch auch in einen größeren PCIe x16 Slot. Das ist kein Problem


 
Alles klar...danke dir 



tobibo schrieb:


> 10 Sekunden googlen und du hättest die Antwort.
> Natürlich geht das!!


 
Is ja gut......


Dann werd ich auf die Monitore verzichten und hol mir dafür eine RevoDrive...stand schon lange auf dem "habenwill" Zettel


----------



## Softy (7. August 2011)

*AW: Rechner für Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Welches RevoDrive willst Du genau nehmen? Macht das Sinn?


----------



## tobibo (7. August 2011)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Welches RevoDrive willst Du genau nehmen? Macht das Sinn?



Ich dachte erst, er hat die SSD schon, aber, wenn er sie erst holt...
Ob das Revodrive (aus P/L Sicht) Sinn macht, darüber lässt sich streiten, schneller als ne normale SSD ist es in jedem Fall (siehe Youtube Videos)
Unbestreitbar ist jedoch, dass 2/3 Crucial m4 im Raid wohl schneller wären...

@Zaucher
Wenn du schon reinhauen willst, nimm ein z-Drive xD
Das hat auch pci-e x8


----------



## Zaucher (7. August 2011)

*AW: Rechner für Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Oha...jetzt weiß ich was habinho meinte mit passendem Theme..Ich such schon stunden nach einem passenden. Ich denke da an ein was schlichtes?!

Zur SSD:

Da ich doch knapp 400€ an den Monitoren spare...soviel zock ich eh nicht, dachte ich an die OCZ RevoDrive 3 120GB?

Edit: Ich glaub Sinn macht es nicht 

Edit2: Z-Drive..klar...kostet ja fast nichts


----------



## fac3l3ss (7. August 2011)

*AW: Rechner für Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



Zaucher schrieb:


> (...)


 Ich finde, eine 256GB C300 oder M4 reicht vollkommen aus 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Zaucher (7. August 2011)

*AW: Rechner für Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Ein Monitor reicht auch aus 

Ich werds mir noch überlegen....


----------



## fac3l3ss (7. August 2011)

*AW: Rechner für Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*



Zaucher schrieb:


> Ein Monitor reicht auch aus
> 
> Ich werds mir noch überlegen....


 Multimonitoring ist AWESOME, 3x1920x1080@120Hz@2D hätte ich soo gerne... Das kostet aber zu viel 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Lan_Party (8. August 2011)

Kauf dir doch gleich ne 1,6 tb ssd.  : lol:


----------



## tobibo (8. August 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:
			
		

> Kauf dir doch gleich ne 1,6 tb ssd.  : lol:



Ne, wenn dann die hier:
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.ph...ve-octal-von-fusion-io-macht-es-moeglich.html

 @Zaucher
Gute Entscheidung, nimm ne crucial m4, die ist sehr schnell und im Verglrich zu anderen SSDs sehr günstig.


----------



## Zaucher (8. August 2011)

*AW: Rechner für Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

@fac3l3ss: wie schon geschrieben zock ich nie so viel. Wenn bf 3 rauskommt vll. die ein oder andere Stunde. Mir macht es mehr Spaß auf Lans zu gehen und mit Freunden in geselliger Runde zu zocken. Übers TS ist es so unpersönlich . Daher brauch ich eig. keine 3 Monitore. Mal schauen vll. im laufe des Jahres noch welche zulegen.


@Lan_Party: Klar.....2k aufwärts ^^

Ich seh gerade...es gibt ja die RevoDrive 3 und die RevoDrive 3 X2 mit 1500 MB/s lesen....das ist AWESOME 


@tobibo: liegt dieses Jahr unterm Weihnachtsbaum^^


----------



## tobibo (8. August 2011)

Zaucher schrieb:
			
		

> @fac3l3ss: wie schon geschrieben zock ich nie so viel. Wenn bf 3 rauskommt vll. die ein oder andere Stunde. Mir macht es mehr Spaß auf Lans zu gehen und mit Freunden in geselliger Runde zu zocken. Übers TS ist es so unpersönlich . Daher brauch ich eig. keine 3 Monitore. Mal schauen vll. im laufe des Jahres noch welche zulegen.
> 
> @Lan_Party: Klar.....2k aufwärts ^^
> 
> ...



1500MB/s is doch nix, meine aus dem Link is fast 1000x so schnell xD


----------



## Zaucher (8. August 2011)

*AW: Rechner für Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

kostet auch 1000x mehr


----------



## tobibo (8. August 2011)

Zaucher schrieb:
			
		

> kostet auch 1000x mehr



Und es sind 220 Stück, dafür hat man auch bis zu 1,1 PByte Speicher...
Btw...hast dein EVGA SR-02 eig schon bestellt?


----------



## Zaucher (8. August 2011)

*AW: Rechner für Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

So sieht es momentan aus...bestellt hab ich noch gar nichts. Muss erst mal ein paar Mails schreiben 

Rechner für Bitcoin | Geizhals.at EU

Nach ausführlicher Wakü Beratung sieht es dabei so aus. Viel zu teuer....

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/99d97e230349b90525873c82335600d7


----------



## Icemok (8. August 2011)

*AW: Rechner für Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Eure Coins könnt ihr später übrigens bei Index of / gegen reale dinge oder Software eintauschen.
Ist noch sehr jung, aber bald werden mehr leute da sein 
Wichtig ist das kein kommerzieller anbieter dort mitmacht


----------



## tobibo (8. August 2011)

Zaucher schrieb:
			
		

> So sieht es momentan aus...bestellt hab ich noch gar nichts. Muss erst mal ein paar Mails schreiben
> 
> Rechner für Bitcoin | Geizhals.at EU
> 
> ...



Erstens hast du die Ecogreen drin, nimm lieber die Spinpoint F3, schneller und ebenfalls sehr leise!!

2. Hast du jetzt doch das Revodrive drin,  das kostet fast das doppelte einer normalen SSD, nimm doch einfach eine normale Crucial m4, da haste mehr Kapazität für weniger Geld, die ist auch schnell genug.
Das von dir gewählte Mainboard hat aber kein Sata 6GB/s (und nebenbei auch kein USB3) von daher musst eine Pci-e SSD nehmen. 

3. Hat das Netzteil nicht genügend Anschlüsse und nicht genug Leistung  für die Grakas, das müsstestdu 2mal nehmen!

4. Würde ich, wenn eine Wakü geplant ist, Grakas von Evga nehmen, da du dort die Garantie bei Kühlerwechsel behälst.

5. Hast du keinen Prozi drin, welcher solls denn werden?

6. Wozu brauchst du 2 Lws?
Ist aber deine Sache...

7. Hast du keinen Ram drin...

8. Schade, dass du nicht das EVGA Classified SR-2 nimmst...


----------



## Zaucher (8. August 2011)

*AW: Rechner für Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

@icemok: Danke für den Link 

1: alles klar...werd ich ändern

2: Wenn das Mobo kein 6 GB/s Port ist ja die RevoDrive perfekt. Wie gesagt steht es noch in den Sternen, ansonsten nehm ich einfach eine Crucial m4. USB3 brauch ich nicht 

3: Momentan besitze ich schon ein 1500W Strider. Das im GH-Link wäre also das zweite. Hab aber auch schon ein Tauschgeschäft im Luxx laufen. Vll. wird das 2. Netzteil ein MaxRevo 1350W von Enermax.

4: Evga baut aber nur Nvidia Karten...da sieht es mit einer 6990 eher schlecht aus.

5: Bin besitz eines I7 920...sollte reichen?

6: Seh auch gerade dass die einen IDE Anschluss haben. Kann man mir da was empfehlen. Laufwerk und Brenner?...brauch kein Blu Ray.

7: Besitze momentan 12 GB Dominator GT von Corsair. Den werd ich auch weiter benutzen.

8: Leider zu teuer 


http://geizhals.at/eu/?cat=WL-170610


----------



## tobibo (9. August 2011)

Zaucher schrieb:
			
		

> @icemok: Danke für den Link
> 
> 1: alles klar...werd ich ändern
> 
> ...



1. Gut

2. Ok, dann nimm die, wenn dich der Preis nicht stört 

3. Ok

4. Ups, mein Fehler nVidia Karten (GTX 590) schneiden wohl bei Bitcoin zu schlecht ab...

5. Ok, ein bisschen OC kann nie schaden auch WAKÜ will  

6. Nimm einfach rigendeinen von Asus, LG oder Liteon, sind heutzutage weitestgehend alles gleich, bspw den LG GH22NS50

7. Ok läuft

8. Trotzdem schade, :/, wobei das Revodrive ja nun auch nicht wenig kostet und du mit der die Differenz zu einer  normalen SSD den Aufpreis schon fast drinhättest.
Die Sache mit dem Performanceunterschied der beiden SSDs ist eine Frage, aber ich denke die Crucial m4 ist schnell genug, natürlich nur, wenn du ein anderes Board nimmst.
Ansonsten sollte dir hier auch ausreichen und ist 160Euro billiger 

Aber ich kann dich verstehen, man muss halt irgendwo einen Punkt machen..muss ja nicht immer das teuerste sein.


----------



## Zaucher (9. August 2011)

*AW: Rechner für Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

1. passt 

2. jo schauen wir mal

3. passt 

4. Jo die GTX 590 taugt eher nicht so

5. Hehe...die CPU ist aber noch mit C0 Stepping...also schlecht übertaktbar. Brachte die CPU gerade mal auf 3,7 Ghz. Spannung weiß ich nicht mehr.

6. Ok..Brenner und Laufwerk extra, oder könnte man auch den Brenner als LW nutzen?

7. passt 

8. Das SR 2 ist natürlich das Überbrett, allerdings auch Überteuer in Verbindung mit 6 Kern Xeon.

Hier wäre die Zusammenstellung mit SR 2 und einer normalen Crucial m4:

Rechner für Bitcoin mit SR2 | Geizhals.at EU

Und hier mit 4 Way SLI Board und RevoDrive 3 X2:

Rechner für Bitcoin | Geizhals.at EU


Da macht halt gut und gern um die 600€ aus. Ist ein Drittel der Wakü 
Ich hätte auch lieber das SR2...aber irgendwo ist dann auch mal ein Punkt erreicht, bei dem Schluss ist.


----------



## tobibo (9. August 2011)

Ja, kann dich verstehen, mit dem Board wirste auch glücklich werden.

Die Spinpoint F3R ist nicht wirklich schneller als die F3 aber bei dem, was du ohnehin insgesamt ausgibst, macht das auch keinen Unterschied mehr.
Laufwerk und Brenner sind heute (oder eig seit 5 Jahren schon) in einem 

Edit:
Könnte man eig nicht erstmal einen Xeon kaufen und den 2. Später dazuklatschen??


----------



## Zaucher (9. August 2011)

*AW: Rechner für Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Meiner Meinung nacht sollte das schon gehen.

Das hängt jetzt davon in wie weit ich später noch Geld über hat. Vll. bekomm ich eine Grafikkarte geschenkt, dann wäre das SR2 wieder im Rennen 

Man muss immer optimistisch bleiben 

Ansonsten sollte die Zusammenstellung so passen oder?


----------



## tobibo (9. August 2011)

Ja, wenn du die Spinpoint F3 und z.B. das LG GH22NS oder Liteon ihas124 o.ä. nimmst


----------



## Zaucher (9. August 2011)

*AW: Rechner für Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Jetzt aber?

Rechner für Bitcoin | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## tobibo (9. August 2011)

Zaucher schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt aber?
> 
> Rechner für Bitcoin | Geizhals.at Deutschland



Jop  

Auch, wenn ich das Revo-Drive immer noch zu teuer finde 
Mach dann bitte Benchmarks, wie schnell das Ding wirklich ist.


----------



## Cleriker (9. August 2011)

Die benches würden mich auch mal interessieren. Vergiss dann bitte nicht die Verbrauchsmessung.


----------



## Zaucher (9. August 2011)

*AW: Rechner für Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Kann ich gerne machen....

weiß einer von euch wieso die 6990er Karten nirgends lieferbar sind?


----------



## tobibo (9. August 2011)

Die Allg Benches natürlich auch, die wird er sicher machen, sonst würde sich das alles ja nicht lohnen  

Ich meinte speziell die SSD, die kann man ja auch "benchen"
Gibt hier im Forum sogar eine interne Rangliste, wo Zaucher dann mit dem Revodrive ganz sicher erster wäre 

Edit:
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.ph...bote-auf-neue-generation-oder-doch-nicht.html

http://news.ati-forum.de/index.php/.../2007-exklusiv-hd-6990-bald-wieder-verfuegbar

Engpässe wegen zu hoher Nachfrage und/oder Vorbote der neuen Generation...
Entweder du wartest (auf die HD 7000 wobei da die DualGpu Karte warscheinlich erst später kommen sollte und zu Anfang sehr teuer sein wird)  oder du bestellst die Karte aus dem Ausland...oder du schaust bei eBay


----------



## Cleriker (9. August 2011)

Zaucher schrieb:
			
		

> weiß einer von euch wieso die 6990er Karten nirgends lieferbar sind?



Ich tippe auf die hohe Nachfrage^^

Wie oft kauft man sich schon so ein Teil? (dich mal außen vor)


----------



## Zaucher (9. August 2011)

*AW: Rechner für Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Danke für die Links.

Laut dem Artikel auf HardwareLuxx sollten die 6990er bald wieder verfügbar sein. So lange kann ich noch warten.
Ich hab jetzt endlich meinen blog fertig. Allerdings sieht man doch, dass ich sowas noch nie gemacht habe 

Antilles-Supercomputer | Schritt für Schritt zum Supercomputer


----------



## habinho (10. August 2011)

*AW: Rechner für Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

du brauchst noch einiges an Beratung für deinen Blog ^^
Wie du sicher schon festegestellt hast, ist es schwierig ein passendes Theme zu finden.

Ich habe bspw. dieses kostenlose Theme gefunden und hatte direkt Ideen für die Einbindung in dein Projekt.
Free WordPress Themes | Live Demo itech

Ich dachte an folgendes:

Den großen (roten) Header kannst du verwenden um deine Hardware zu präsentieren oder Sponsoren oder beides, der Rest ist halt blogtypisch. Am Layout kann man immer was ändern, wenn dir bspw. die fetten Bilder in den Artikeln nicht gefallen.
Du musst dein Projekt vermarkten, dazu brauchst du ein Logo. Auf diesem Bild siehst du die Antillen:
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/75/Karte_Karibik_Inseln.png
Ein fähiger Grafiker könnte dir daraus was basteln, man muss ja nicht alles nehmen, Kuba und Jamaika reichen da ja wohl aus. Dein Projekt heißt Antilles-Supercomputer. Wenn du Sponsoren suchst, dann solltest du was vernünftiges präsentieren können. Wenn ein Hersteller eine Möglichkeit sieht damit gute Werbung zu machen, bekommst du eher was gesponsert. Dann sind selbst 500€ Peanuts.

Das ist alles nur kleines Brainstorming, aber ein guter Webauftritt bedeutet viel, vorallerdingen wenn es bekannt machen möchte.


----------



## Zaucher (10. August 2011)

*AW: Rechner für Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Ja gut...mein erster Blog, da kann ich Unterstützung brauchen.

Ich wollte das Theme von dir installieren, allerdings führte das zu fehlern ka. wieso. Folglich hab ich den blog neu aufgesetzt. Ich wed es mal nochmal probieren.

An ein Logo hatte ich schon gedacht. Mir viel aber dazu nicht wirklich was ein. Die Antillen könnte man dazu nutzen. Vll. die typischen Strände nutzen. An einer Palme hängende Grafikkarten ..oder ein Rechenzentrum mitten am Strand 
Ich war noch nie gut in irgendwas zu entwerfen. Vorallem kenn ich mich in Photoshop nicht so aus.
Man müsste den Blog richtig aus Vordermann bringen, nur fehlt mir da das Können


----------



## habinho (11. August 2011)

*AW: Rechner für Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Was für Fehler kamen denn? Eine genaue Bezeichnung ist sicher hilfreich?


----------



## Zaucher (12. August 2011)

*AW: Rechner für Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

So nach 6 Stunden Fehlersuchen bin ich letzten Endes selber darauf gekommen, was mir nur zu gute kommt. Langsam arbeite ich mich in die Materie ein, auch was hinter Wordpress steckt. Bringt mir mit Sicherheit später weiter. Das ganze hat in mir ein gewisses Intresse geweckt 

Der blog sollte jetzt wieder erreichbar sein. Natürlich in seinem Ausgangszustand.

Werd jetzt gleich nochmal das Theme aufspielen. Mal schauen ob es funktioniert.


----------



## Zaucher (15. August 2011)

*AW: Rechner für Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

So das itech Theme läuft so weit. Sieht auch sehr gut aus. Hab jetzt die Artikel und Beiträge eingetragen. Unabhängig von dem nicht vorhandenen selbst gemachten Header bzw. Logo. Was fällt euch noch ein was man machen könnte? Bedenkt....es ist mein erster Blog


----------



## Lan_Party (15. August 2011)

Sie super aus.  Hat das Logo eine Spezielle bedeutung? Wüsste jetzt nicht mit was ich es verbinden soll.
Habe einen kleinen Fehler gefunden. Bei "About Me" hast du das I bei Ich vergessen.


----------



## Zaucher (15. August 2011)

*AW: Rechner für Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Danke dir....das Logo war schon so in dem Theme drinnen. Ein eigenes Logo wäre natürlich Super, mir fällt aber nicht wirklich was ein.

Den Fehler hab ich gefixt...Danke


----------



## Lan_Party (15. August 2011)

Hmm es gibt extra Software mit dem man Logos erstellen kann. Hatte so eine Software mal auf einer CD weis aber nicht mehr wie diese heißt.


----------



## Zaucher (18. August 2011)

*AW: Rechner für Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Ich hab jetzt noch ein bisschen was verändert. Mir fällt aber nichts mehr ein. Ein "vorzeige" Blog sieht anderst aus. Ich werde jetzt trotzdem mal allen Herstellern eine Mail schreiben mit verweiß auf den Blog.
Sollte sich niemand finden, fällt das Projekt flach, das ist klar.


----------



## Lan_Party (18. August 2011)

Hmm da hoffe ich doch das sich viele finden. Aber auf solchen kosten würde ich auch nicht alleine sitzen wollen.


----------



## fac3l3ss (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Rechner für Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Hm, hat sich niemand gefunden? 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Softy (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Rechner für Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Jup, wie ist denn der aktuelle Stand der Dinge?


----------



## Zaucher (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Rechner für Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Ist ja schon lange her dass ich den Thread hier eröffnet habe. Allerdings geht es doch voran.
Bald ist es soweit, dass kann ich verraten


----------



## Lan_Party (4. Oktober 2011)

Zaucher schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ja schon lange her dass ich den Thread hier eröffnet habe. Allerdings geht es doch voran.
> Bald ist es soweit, dass kann ich verraten



Juhuu!  Freue mich schon sehr drauf!


----------



## Cleriker (4. Oktober 2011)

Etwas sehen wir wollen junger Padawan...


----------



## Zaucher (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Rechner für Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Tagebuch kommt noch diese Woche


----------



## Lan_Party (6. Oktober 2011)

Zaucher schrieb:
			
		

> Tagebuch kommt noch diese Woche



Wuhhu!  Wird bestimmt direkt auf die Main gehauen.


----------



## Softy (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Rechner für Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Wie wäre es mit einer kleinen Sneak-Preview hier?


----------



## Zaucher (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Rechner für Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Hab ein bisschen was in Adobe After Effekts gemacht.
Bin da kein Profi drin 
Also nicht über das Video beschwehren.​ 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GmqP-2mBE8​


----------



## Softy (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Rechner für Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Sehr geil. Am besten ist die Stelle mit 1x GTX590 *für PhysX*


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Rechner für Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Sieht schon sehr geschickt aus nur an der Musik musst du noch feilen.


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Rechner für Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Sieht super aus, aber 1x Gtx590 für Physx, ich kreig mich nicht mehr 
Fürs minen wirds aber super.


----------



## Lan_Party (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Rechner für Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Geil sieht es auf jedenfall aus!  Was die Leute wohl denken werden wenn sie lesen 1x GTX590 for PhysX!


----------



## Gazelle (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Rechner für Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Manche Leute kaufen sich einen Gallardo als Zweitwagen zum Shoppen, andere verwenden eine GTX590 für PhysX 
...ich bin schon derbe gespannt auf das Tagebuch, das bekommt sicher einen Platz auf der Homepage....


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Rechner für Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Für alle die es wie ich verpasst haben, aber hier noch mit nem Abo drin hängen, das Tagebuch ist jetzt offen unter folgendem Link : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...tilles-supercomputer-monster-performance.html


----------



## Softy (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Rechner für Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Super, danke für den Link


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Rechner für Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Bitte, bitte


----------



## Zaucher (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Rechner für Folding@Home, Gaming und Bitcoin*

Danke hardware_fanatiker...hab ich ganz vergessen hier zu posten 

Trotz allem ist die Hardwarefrage noch nicht ganz vom Tisch. bin da gerade noch tierisch am grübeln


----------

